# Sticky  What do you drink with your stogie?



## mr.c

I get to have the first post  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well whats everyone drinking with their favorite stick???? I like rum myself, the others in my group like scotch u cant stand the stuff.

joe


----------



## UpInSmoke

Dark rum is perfect with a cigar ... if there's none around, I will settle for a good beer.


----------



## smokemifyagotem

COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE!!

When drinking alcohol I prefer dark beer. Can't stand whiskey, fruity drinks, wine, etc..
Surprisingly I've never tried a good rum with a cigar, but I could see that being very enjoyable.


----------



## UpInSmoke

Yes, dark beer works very well. I had a Kwak beer (dark Belgian) yesterday with my smoke and it really enhanced the flavor.


----------



## SilvrBck

I like beer. But, it has to be one that isn't too hoppy. I love IPAs but the hop bitterness combats the cigar. A nice malty, understated ale is just about perfect. Such as Fat Tire Amber Ale. Mmmmmm, ale..... :al 

SB


----------



## mr.c

Most of the time a drink beer (prefer rum though) Ever had Moose head?? It is a sweet lager that goes good with a full bodied or spicey stick. Corona goes well with many cigars . :al 

joe


----------



## SilvrBck

mr.c said:


> Most of the time a drink beer (prefer rum though) Ever had Moose head?? It is a sweet lager that goes good with a full bodied or spicey stick. Corona goes well with many cigars . :al
> 
> joe


Well, I happen to be a bit of a beer snob! I have had Moose Head (long time ago) but I prefer ales to domestic lagers. I also homebrew so that is really my ultimate preferred beverage!!! But, the best beer is free beer. 

SB


----------



## LeafHog

SilvrBck said:


> But, the best beer is free beer. SB


Amen, brother!! :al


----------



## UpInSmoke

Oh no, not Corona !!! [words of another beer snob]
Unless that one is kept entirely in the dark (pretty much impossible if you're buying from a liquor store), it spoils very quickly. There's a reason for beer generally being sold in dark bottles. Why do you think they suggest you have a lime with it?


----------



## SilvrBck

Alert! Thread hijacking! I didn't really want to get into this but Corona has a multitude of problems. The brewery is 50% owned by Anheseur Busch so the push to be the "King of Beers of Mexico" is a little disconcerting. Clear glass=bad, skunked out beer. Lots of advertising=very expensive skunked out beer. If I was laying in the sun and someone gave me a Corona, I'd be thrilled but I wouldn't buy it myself. There are much better quality selections out there for the $$$. But, again, drink what you like. If it is beer it is better than water!!!  

SB


----------



## partagaspete

SilvrBck said:


> Alert! Thread hijacking! I didn't really want to get into this but Corona has a multitude of problems. The brewery is 50% owned by Anheseur Busch so the push to be the "King of Beers of Mexico" is a little disconcerting. Clear glass=bad, skunked out beer. Lots of advertising=very expensive skunked out beer. If I was laying in the sun and someone gave me a Corona, I'd be thrilled but I wouldn't buy it myself. There are much better quality selections out there for the $$$. But, again, drink what you like. If it is beer it is better than water!!!
> 
> SB


 I agree 100% Corona is what Mexico exports to us Americans...Tecate and ***** Medello are excellent Beers from South of the Border.


----------



## sgoselin

Bourbon.


----------



## mr.c

Corona you either like it or hate it, catch a lot of flak when I drink it in bars for the same reasons above. I have not had a skunked corona yet (how can you tell if its bad anyways :r ) I like it, dont buy it too often, has a uniqe taste to it. 

***** Medello great beer, tecate = u 

Anyone have a drink selection for a Punch Punch that I will be toasting up tonite ???????????????????


Great thread so far !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Churchlady

Dr. Pepper! Always, Dr. Pepper - with the possible deviation to kaulah (sp?)and cream (WARNING: NEVER drink Kaluah and cream with a cheap stick, you will never forget the flavor.... u )


----------



## Lamar

I'm with Goose on this one, nothing beats a good Bourbon with a great stick. Wild Turkey when money is tight, Van Winkle when its not.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

I like to experiement with different drink/smoke combinations. Like wine with food, I think a drink and a cigar should not just "work" together, but enhance eachother.

So far, in my limited experience, I have enjoyed certain cigars paired with ice water, rum, port, coke, coffee, ale, porter, stout and beer.

I haven't had much luck in pairing red wines with smokes, but I'm wondering if a beaujolais might work with something like a RP Vintage. I'm still searching for a cigar that works with sake.


----------



## partagaspete

KingMeatyHand said:


> I like to experiement with different drink/smoke combinations. Like wine with food, I think a drink and a cigar should not just "work" together, but enhance eachother.
> 
> So far, in my limited experience, I have enjoyed certain cigars paired with ice water, rum, port, coke, coffee, ale, porter, stout and beer.
> 
> I haven't had much luck in pairing red wines with smokes, but I'm wondering if a beaujolais might work with something like a RP Vintage. I'm still searching for a cigar that works with sake.


I've had a good red wine from the Aletejano(sp?) region of Portugal (brand was Monte Velho) and it complimented my MC#4 very well. Also; I hear Borba is also very good.

To answer the initial question I like diferent things at different times....Glenlivit, Dark rum, port, beers, ales, lagers, stouts......the list goes on


----------



## SmokyJones

SilvrBck said:


> Well, I happen to be a bit of a beer snob! I have had Moose Head (long time ago) but I prefer ales to domestic lagers. I also homebrew so that is really my ultimate preferred beverage!!! But, the best beer is free beer.
> 
> SB


Hey I hear you. Major beer snob and homebrewer here myself. Personally I really dislike Moosehead. Most of the lagers that are actually worth drinking come from Germany or the Czech Republic. Love the avatar btw, Greg Koch is doing great things over there at Stone. I can't wait to see what the 8th anniversary beer is, it's bound to be something great.

As for me, beer is my drink of choice with my cigars. A good rule of thumb is the darker the wrap, the darker the beer. There are exceptions, but I find that it works pretty well. I found Victory Prima Pils went great with a Romeo Y Julieta No. 2 last night. Nothing better than good beer + a good cigar.


----------



## SmokyJones

partagaspete said:


> I agree 100% Corona is what Mexico exports to us Americans...Tecate and ***** Medello are excellent Beers from South of the Border.


An even better Mexican Beer choice is Casta. They make a multitude of excellent beers such as pale ales, wheats, and belgians. Very good stuff, and blows Tecate and ***** Modella out of the water.

Corona could very likely be my most disliked beer. I've never had one that wasn't skunked, and I can't stand their marketing sleaziness.

For anyone curious, the hops in a beer release alpha acids when boiled, these alpha acids are highly light sensitive and create "skunk"-like flavors and aromas when exposed to UV rays. Miller has produced hop extracts that provide the beer with bitterness, but won't skunk. You'll notice Miller uses clear bottles, but never has skunked beer. Now, if only they would add enough bitterness for the tongue to actually sense, and it would be great.


----------



## partagaspete

SmokyJones said:


> An even better Mexican Beer choice is Casta. They make a multitude of excellent beers such as pale ales, wheats, and belgians. Very good stuff, and blows Tecate and ***** Modella out of the water.
> 
> Corona could very likely be my most disliked beer. I've never had one that wasn't skunked, and I can't stand their marketing sleaziness.
> 
> For anyone curious, the hops in a beer release alpha acids when boiled, these alpha acids are highly light sensitive and create "skunk"-like flavors and aromas when exposed to UV rays. Miller has produced hop extracts that provide the beer with bitterness, but won't skunk. You'll notice Miller uses clear bottles, but never has skunked beer. Now, if only they would add enough bitterness for the tongue to actually sense, and it would be great.


Mmmmm must try Mmmmmm

"Beer is proof that god loves man"
-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## tbateman

Depends on my mood... Single Malt Scotch, Dark Beer, Diet Coke, Water.


----------



## poker

Cubita coffee


----------



## c2000

It seems at though you always need something to drink when enjoying a cigar, I don't think I have ever had one and not had something to drink with it...I guess most of the time I have a beer..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## FrankB

Kinda democratic when it comes to what to drink with a good cigar, but I do tend to agree with an earlier poster regarding darker beers, darker wrappers. Beers I like to pair with cigars in no particular order are Brooklyn Chocolate Stout, Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, any number of brews from Dogfish Head in Delaware, my go to at the moment being Raison de Etre. Also big fan of bourbon and smokes, Knob Creek and for the bucks you cant beat Jim Beam black label. Frank B


----------



## linusvanpelt

Rum, rum and more rum!!

light rum with light cigars, dark or spiced rum with maduros. Vanilla rum with really light candelas is okay. No coconut or banana rum for me though (unless I'm baking a cake).


----------



## coppertop

Normally just water.....I am not a big coffee drinker and I don't keep beer or rum around the house. But when I'm out either a dark beer or coffee. Does seem to help with the flavors. Except that Partagas Black I smoked while drinking Guiness. Nothing could have helped that cigar. Just awful



u


----------



## Wetterhorn

Whatever is handy! I'm not particular!


----------



## Fredster

Bourbon and ice. Hard to beat good ol J.Daniels. Crown Royal goes good with cigars also, smoothe and doesn't overpower the cigar.


----------



## voidone

Well there are a few different beverages that I tend to sip..

Non Alcohol:
Capuccino or Coke

Added Buzz:
Rum is always good. Appleton Estate, Havana Club, Bacardi 8yo.. so many to choose from.. Either straight or mixed (when sitting in the sun  )

Cognac usually works.. I've got a bottle splendid Pierre Ferrand Cigar for special occasions.

Single malts might work. Highland Park with a rather powerful stick is nice.

And when it comes to beer, there's only one I really like with a nice maduro:
Youngs Double Chocolate Stout
http://www.ratebeer.com/Ratings/Beer/Beer-Ratings.asp?BeerID=139


----------



## MoTheMan

7 UP

The fizz cleanses the palate. The flavor is not so overwhelming so that I can enjoy the nuances of the cigar more. The Sugar helps couteract the effects of the nicotine so that I can smoke several cigars in a row without getting sick (Hee, hee, hee).


----------



## SFCEd

I enjoy Jack Daniel's with my cigars but in order too have more funds for cigars I have been experimenting with Makers Mark on the rocks and beer, Like Guiness Killian's Irish Red and Pilsner. All of them work for me. I agree with the anti-corona statements, It's skunky! I've had the same problem with Heineken too.
Ed


----------



## Fredster

SFCEd said:


> I enjoy Jack Daniel's with my cigars but in order too have more funds for cigars I have been experimenting with Makers Mark on the rocks and beer, Like Guiness Killian's Irish Red and Pilsner. All of them work for me. I agree with the anti-corona statements, It's skunky! I've had the same problem with Heineken too.
> Ed


 Doesn't Makers Mark cost more than Jack? I found that a corona with a slice of lime (which is fine by itself) totally ruins a cigar.


----------



## mr.c

> I found that a corona with a slice of lime (which is fine by itself) totally ruins a cigar.


I agree fredster, no lime for me either. Ruins everything.

joe


----------



## KingMeatyHand

I'll triple the motion on the lime. Anytime I drink anything with lime in it (rum.coke.lime, Tecate.lime, etc.) it ruins the cigar.

I think it's because the citric acids in the lime mixed on the tounge with the tobacco leaves.. na, I'm making shit up. I have no idea why limes ruin cigars, but IMO they do.


----------



## SFCEd

Fredster said:


> Doesn't Makers Mark cost more than Jack? I found that a corona with a slice of lime (which is fine by itself) totally ruins a cigar.


That might be so somewhere else but not where I'm from. For some reason I can buy it for a few dollars less here. Anyone ever tried Makers Mark cigars? :al


----------



## NewGeneration85

A nice glass of straight Woodford Reserve Bourbon. Or if you have to go driving around, go for a coffee.


----------



## cwaddell_1

SilvrBck said:


> Alert! Thread hijacking! I didn't really want to get into this but Corona has a multitude of problems. The brewery is 50% owned by Anheseur Busch so the push to be the "King of Beers of Mexico" is a little disconcerting. Clear glass=bad, skunked out beer. Lots of advertising=very expensive skunked out beer. If I was laying in the sun and someone gave me a Corona, I'd be thrilled but I wouldn't buy it myself. There are much better quality selections out there for the $$$. But, again, drink what you like. If it is beer it is better than water!!!
> 
> SB


I agree. I used to be big on Corona util I tried XX and Red Stripe.

Now on to the main subject of the post. I like to drink scotch when I can. For those of you that drink rum, do you drink it on the rocks or neat? Also can you recomend a good premium rum?


----------



## KingMeatyHand

cwaddell_1 said:


> For those of you that drink rum, do you drink it on the rocks or neat? Also can you recomend a good premium rum?


On the rocks.

Zaya, it's great.


----------



## God

Mo... Have to try that one... When I smoke - I smoke... When I drink - I drink.
I don't usually mix them unless I am out somewhere. At home on the porch a glass of cola will usually last me a good cigar...


----------



## AF MAN

Well I tried to stay outta this one ,but just couldn't help myself...for you see,as fate would have it...I'm a Bonafide Makers Mark Ambassador(got my name ingraved on a bbl that's aging,as we cyberspeak),so what I drink with my smokes?You guessed it!(SFC JD is cheaper here)But as with cigars one must leave all avenues open,so with a BIG Maduro like say an AF Canones I've been known to drink a BIG glass of Meyers dark rum on the rocks,or say with a Candela wrapped stick check out a Gin & tonic especially during the summer heat...or enjoy your favorite"not so adult"beverages...The main thing is TO ENJOY!...happy smokin bros!


----------



## Wetterhorn

AF MAN said:


> Well I tried to stay outta this one ,but just couldn't help myself...for you see,as fate would have it...I'm a Bonafide Makers Mark Ambassador(got my name ingraved on a bbl that's aging,as we cyberspeak),so what I drink with my smokes?You guessed it!(SFC JD is cheaper here)But as with cigars one must leave all avenues open,so with a BIG Maduro like say an AF Canones I've been known to drink a BIG glass of Meyers dark rum on the rocks,or say with a Candela wrapped stick check out a Gin & tonic especially during the summer heat...or enjoy your favorite"not so adult"beverages...The main thing is TO ENJOY!...happy smokin bros!


Dumb question, but what is a Bonafide Makers Mark Ambassador?


----------



## AF MAN

Wetterhorn said:


> Dumb question, but what is a Bonafide Makers Mark Ambassador?


Naw bro that isn't a dumb question at all
check out www.makersmark.com ,wait for the intro to play then click on the Ambassador button and click on the hilighted part about finding out how to become an ambassador...they send ya free stuff once in a while,other perks too...give it a look.


----------



## Andyman

Kenyan or guatamalin coffee brewed strong in a french press.. oooh nummy..


----------



## Wetterhorn

AF MAN said:


> Naw bro that isn't a dumb question at all
> check out www.makersmark.com ,wait for the intro to play then click on the Ambassador button and click on the hilighted part about finding out how to become an ambassador...they send ya free stuff once in a while,other perks too...give it a look.


Well, I have never had Makers Mark, but your ambassadorship has prompted me to give it a try!

:u


----------



## AF MAN

Wetterhorn said:


> Well, I have never had Makers Mark, but your ambassadorship has prompted me to give it a try!
> 
> :u


Enjoy!


----------



## MoTheMan

Wetterhorn said:


> Well, I have never had Makers Mark, but your ambassadorship has prompted me to give it a try!
> 
> :u


Have you tried the Maker's Mark cigars. Very light in character (prob. due to the Dominican toacco on them), but really quite a nice flavor from the Maker's Mark in them.


----------



## AF MAN

MoTheMan said:


> Have you tried the Maker's Mark cigars. Very light in character (prob. due to the Dominican toacco on them), but really quite a nice flavor from the Maker's Mark in them.


I can't speak for Wetterhorn,but I've never tried their brand of cigar...don't know why...just haven't had the occasion to...I'v heard of em,and if I find a single some where I'll damn sure fire one up...since you give them the nod!


----------



## MoTheMan

AF MAN said:


> I can't speak for Wetterhorn,but I've never tried their brand of cigar...don't know why...just haven't had the occasion to...I'v heard of em,and if I find a single some where I'll damn sure fire one up...since you give them the nod!


Thanks for the nod of acknowledgement there AF MAN. Although light, this is the only cigar I ever smoked that I gave the first one I tried a 10 out of 10!!
Of course subsequent ones never really measured up, and my taste buds did change, and what I smoked did change, and so on. But I still do remember how these cigars did impress me. [Again, don't be surprised to find them very light in character.]


----------



## summerkc

Coffee, it makes even a horrible cigar acceptable. I good fresh ground coffee with cream really can take the edge off a bitter cigar. I also like dark beer, if you are looking for a great dark beer to try go with a Samuel Smith Taddy Porter. I always tell people drinking a Taddy is like drinking beer, drinking coffee, and smoking a cigar at the same time. Add a real cigar and it is even better!


----------



## Heartpumper

Fresh born chimp here. Been wasting money on sticks for years, though.

I tend to like drinks with some sweetness to 'em.

Hmm..... First choice, cigar or no, Rusty Nail. With friends on Friday nights after dinner, Taylor Fladgate 10 year old Tawny Port (cheap but high quality).

Then, in no particular order:
Highland Park Single Malt Scotch
Amaretto de Saronno
Tanqueray and tonic
Southern Comfort

Coffee or Diet Coke on teetotaler nights. I read somewhere that rootbeer is a good choice, but never tried it.

Go-to 'gars:
La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5
Cohiba XV 660
CAO Criollo
Heartpumper


----------



## Deriffe

Coffee in the morning with a mild cigar. Ice water at lunch with whatever cigar. Jack Daniels and coke in the evening with whatever cigar. :al


----------



## hijack

Pabst. (but i'm broke). Don't reccomend it. But if you leave a bit in the can, you can pour it over your Thompsons! 

Anyone in the NW want to second my recommend of Mac & Jack's African Amber? Very sweet beer. Excellent. Thick. Wonderfu.

Rum on the rock's drinkers: I've only had Bacardi straight, and wanted to die. It DOES get better than that, yes? (things are getting very very warm in Seattle, send rum) What are other not-too-sweet rum drinks? 

Bests


----------



## partagaspete

hijack said:


> Pabst. (but i'm broke). Don't reccomend it. But if you leave a bit in the can, you can pour it over your Thompsons!
> 
> Anyone in the NW want to second my recommend of Mac & Jack's African Amber? Very sweet beer. Excellent. Thick. Wonderfu.
> 
> Rum on the rock's drinkers: I've only had Bacardi straight, and wanted to die. It DOES get better than that, yes? (things are getting very very warm in Seattle, send rum) What are other not-too-sweet rum drinks?
> 
> Bests


I like Capt. Morgans Private stock over the rocks better than Scotch at the present moment. It is spicy and sweet.

Also; Welcome to the jungle.

T


----------



## hijack

partagaspete said:


> I like Capt. Morgans Private stock over the rocks better than Scotch at the present moment. It is spicy and sweet.
> 
> Also; Welcome to the jungle.
> 
> T


Thanks Pete. I'll give it try. I find their ad-campagins to be a bit too coors-lite-ish. But with the spice, I can see where it would combine well.


----------



## viesturs

Single malt scotch or HC 7yr. Sometimes some red wine


----------



## KingMeatyHand

hijack said:


> Rum on the rock's drinkers: I've only had Bacardi straight, and wanted to die. It DOES get better than that, yes? (things are getting very very warm in Seattle, send rum) What are other not-too-sweet rum drinks?


Zaya

Sailor Jerry

Captain Morgan Private Stock


----------



## hijack

KingMeatyHand said:


> Zaya
> 
> Sailor Jerry
> 
> Captain Morgan Private Stock


Ok, so I clearly have to invest in some new rums. Shit. Damn damn damn.

New sig line from tonight: "A fair cigar will improve your bad wine more than your good wine fix my crap stick."
Thanks KMH.


----------



## hijack

Ok, I can vouch for Sailor Jerry Rum. Good stuff. Sweet, mild, not too much spice, but enough. Damn fine run.


----------



## JoeyBogus

Here are a couple of my favorite accompanying beverages:

Knob Creek (neat)
Wild Turkey 101 (neat)
Captain Morgan's Silver (neat)
coffee (hot or iced)
Diet Dr. Pepper
cold water


----------



## DocRKS

1. Port ---85 Vintages and 95 - 98 LBVs are drinking beautifully right now. Match this up with an EL and you'll think you went to heaven.

2. Single Malt Scotch Whisky - from the Lowlands with an Epi 2 to the Islay Malts with a Cohiba DC EL and many wonderful stops on the way between these 2.

3. Cognac - especially after a special dinner - 

4. Bourbon - goes well with a cigar all the time.


----------



## SeanGAR

SmokyJones said:


> Hey I hear you. Major beer snob and homebrewer here myself. Personally I really dislike Moosehead. Most of the lagers that are actually worth drinking come from Germany or the Czech Republic. Love the avatar btw, Greg Koch is doing great things over there at Stone. I can't wait to see what the 8th anniversary beer is, it's bound to be something great.
> 
> As for me, beer is my drink of choice with my cigars. A good rule of thumb is the darker the wrap, the darker the beer. There are exceptions, but I find that it works pretty well. I found Victory Prima Pils went great with a Romeo Y Julieta No. 2 last night. Nothing better than good beer + a good cigar.


Yummmm.....Prima Pils. I find porters go better than hoppy beers with some cigars, I'm partial to Anchor or Sierra Nevada porters with Padron maduros. All of the Victory, Stone, Three Floyds beers that I have had were fantastic. I don't like dry wines with most cigars, last time I tried an aussie red I ended up going for a coke instead after the first few sips (only beer I had left was homebrew that hasn't aged yet). I'm going to get a few dogfishhead for weekend smokes and see how they match (beer festival Saturday...now I need to look over my smoke selection). I'm thinking of pulling a La Aurora 100 anos or Torano 1916 Churchill .... maybe both! :w


----------



## wk-mang

Non-alcohol: coffee

Wine: port or icewine

Spirits: Pyrat XO Reserve

Wade


----------



## txmatt

Beer
Scotch
Bourbon
Irish Whisky
SoCo
Gin or Gin mixed drinks
Vodka or Vodka mixed drinks

Ginger Ale
Grapefruit Soda
Iced Tea\Arnold Palmer


----------



## dayplanner

Man..how did I miss this thread.

I usually smoke in the evening with a Guinness or a Jack/coke. Coffee is very good also.


Lots of great recommendations I don't know where to start. I think I'll try the Taddy Porter next or some iced coffee. Now if I can get my hands on more of my father-in-law's Johnny Walker Blue I'm in business!!


----------



## ibosmiley

rum and coke, pino noir, or a root beer (believe it or not)


----------



## floydp

Jack single barrel and coke but usually JD and coke,Red Breast neat or if its really hot out with 1 ice cube. Woodford reserve on special occasions. Makers Mark,Evan Williams single barrel mmmmm and Rare Breed.


Don't drink much beer but like Corona with lime,but I agree the lime does mess up the stogie.


Oh yeah and COFFEE!


----------



## ky toker

I believe I'll have a new one here and I'm quite surprised it didn't ruin the cigar. Picked up my first Rocky Patel yesterday, though having to go to the gym after dinner there just wasn't going to be much time to smoke anything inbetween it all.

Well, after walking in from the gym I decided I wanted the darn cigar but the delima was that I had to get some protein into my body. Soooo, I started the smoke off with a chocolate protein shake and finished with a Black & Tan. The shake might not have been the _best_ option, but I was able to kill two birds.

I would usually prefer a darker beer. Hefe Weisen will do as well.


----------



## CAOlover

What else is there!

http://www.guinness.com/us_en/ads/suntan_hi.htm


----------



## 688sonarmen

Sweet ice tea, or coffee. Goes great with everything


----------



## floydp

Guinness baby...


----------



## Blueface

Kamakazi, wine, port, grand marnier, Remy Martin XO, who cares. Whatever is available.


----------



## Mr. White

Iced Tea, White Zinfandel, Rum & diet pepsi on occasion, Coffee, diet pepsi.. 

And I drink all of it at the same time.


----------



## kenstogie

It depends if I am smoking a "lite" cigar I'll drink a liter beer a hefenweizen, pale ale, a better pilsner.

For a good maduro (the LGC for ex)

Espresso
Australian Red (Shiraz, Cab(id spell it out if I could), Merlot)
Stout Shakespear Stout is truly awesome, Brooklyn Black Chocolate.
Porter 
Scotch Ale McKewens is pretty darn good
Especially a skilled home brewers batch they are often IMO the best.


----------



## snrscnr2003

If I am going to have a drink it would be a Corona w/lime otherwise just Dr. Pepper. A good Cigar is A good Cigar either way. :w


----------



## calistogey

Coffee with the am smoke and a nice Spanish brandy in the evenings. I do sometimes enjoy having some english/irish beers and red wines, but that's when I have company.


----------



## pheasanttail

mr.c said:


> I get to have the first post  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well whats everyone drinking with their favorite stick???? I like rum myself, the others in my group like scotch u cant stand the stuff.
> 
> joe


 Scotch on the rocks or a good whiskey. little sips big draws :s


----------



## The Prince

Ice water. I love just to taste the tobacco. I don't want a drink to mar, or alter the taste of the cigar.


----------



## cigar no baka

Depends on my mood or time of day.


Coffee

Diet Pepsi, Diet Peach Snapple

Fat Tire beer

The Macallen 12 year single malt scotch.


----------



## DonWeb

The Prince said:


> Ice water...


have done water (as accompaniment) as well, in an attempt to taste the flavors i've read about.

alas, i don't know the flavor of madagascar vanilla -- but i do think i could taste the tobacco better.


----------



## leicoolya

Dunkin Donuts Coffee or Merot, once in awhile a beer will do, usually when i'm golfing :al


----------



## Guest

Homebrew Mead would be my first choice after that it's a toss up depending on time and place.


----------



## RPB67

Lately it has been Iced Coffee from Dunkin Donuts

Lemonade or just plain ice water.It has been hot as a son of a &^%& lately.


----------



## Nooner

Beer, Water, Port, Margarita, Gatoraid, Hard Cider(my favorite), Red Wine, Iced Tea, Soda(usually Dr Pepper, Coke or Cherry Coke), Whiskey(I like Elijah Craig), Vodka(Tito's or Belvedere)...


Um, I think those are most of the things I drink with my cigars!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Ice water, a single malt, or a gin and tonic. Mostly water lately though.


----------



## Capt Midnight

All sorts of different drinks. But if I'm smoking a cigar I've never had before I'll keep a glass of water near to clense the pallete - I find this allows me to get a true insight on how the cigar tastes all on it's own.


----------



## backwoods

I like a Jack/coke or a darker brew with my sticks. I havent tried any wines yet....maybe this weekend :al


----------



## snrscnr2003

I will sometimes drink a corona with mine but mainly drink a good soda like Dr. Pepper man I like it that way good stuff and relaxing too


----------



## Syvman

My favorite drink with a stogie is Coca-Cola Classic. For whatever reason, I find that Coke just complements a cigar superbly. If I am consuming alcoholic beverage, I prefer to drink a beer like Henninger (Germany) or Heineken with my smokes. Not much of a wine or hard liquor guy, but I'll have my moments.


----------



## TSW09

Anyone else hate having any carbonated beverage with their stogie?? Personally i like to go with water when ever i am smoking a cigar for the first time. Water lets you taste the cigar and not what your drinking. as far as alcohol goes, its a little hard to get your hands on when your 19 but from what i have had in the privacy of my own home, a nice glass of whiskey on the rocks goes good. I'm trying to get my hands on some Elijah Criag, which has been recommended to me several times and the 12 year old seems to be on the cheap side.


----------



## Mac

I like scotch and bourbon...can't decide if I prefer one or the other. I find that the cigar between sips of Macallan 18yr single malt neat brings out the sherrywood finish a little more than w/o the cigar. My normal drink is Jim Beam Black, but Wild Turkey 101 is just grand, but like another here, my favorite bourbon is Evan Williams Single Barrel Vintage.

Coffee is another great compliment to cigars that I enjoy.

I have only seen one mention of tea as a companion drink. I drink my tea like my whiskey...straight, nothing added. Black tea, cool (not iced) is a great palate cleanser and it makes each puff taste new between sips. I haven't tried green tea yet, but expect it would also be a good pairing.


----------



## dagrinch

Most of the time it is beer, imported more than likely. I also like a nice scotch with my cigar, too. Just depends on the mood.


Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

sambuca on rox...


----------



## Fat Old Sun

Bass Ale, Knob Creek


----------



## CigDaddy

I drink coffee in the mornings...and I have a decanter of Pussers Rum I've been drinking in the pm...good $hit!!!

Chris


----------



## Don Fernando

whiskey
beer
wine


----------



## vic_c

1. Port 
2. Cognac
3. Single Malt Scotch 
4. Water .....depending on the time of day
:al


----------



## cameroncouch02

The Glenlivet 12 year old scotch w/ splash of water. Doesnt burn your mouth a bit, and only burns slightly right in the chest. What a scotch.


----------



## piperman

Xo Xo Xo


----------



## Neuromancer

Starbucks Doubleshots, Michelob Amber Bock, Gran Marnier, Gentleman Jim, depending on my mood...gonna try one next with Remy XO...also gonna try and find a decent port as I've never had that before...


----------



## Cavay

I had a starbucks coffee the other night and decided to have a smoke, they went very well together. A light beer also is not that bad and I found red wine to be pretty good.


----------



## NCatron

Odd. I searched the thread, and not a single person mentioned tequila. I haven't tried this pairing yet, but I'm picking up a bottle of premium tequila soon and will be trying it.

Is this something people have tried?


----------



## Don Fernando

well, i'm betting somebody has.


----------



## NCatron

celticgent said:


> well, i'm betting somebody has.


Wow. I have not seen those before. That does NOT sound appetizing. Smoking tequila, ugh. I was just thinking tequila would make a good palate cleanser. (And I can't handle the flavor of any of the scotch/bourbon/whiskey family).


----------



## croatan

NCatron said:


> Odd. I searched the thread, and not a single person mentioned tequila. I haven't tried this pairing yet, but I'm picking up a bottle of premium tequila soon and will be trying it.
> 
> Is this something people have tried?


 I think that some high quality sipping tequilas (Don Julio Anejo, Herradura Anejo, etc) are ok with certain cigars, but it's not something I pick to enhance any smoking experience.


----------



## il duce

whiskey or a dark rum with doctor pepper mmmmm


----------



## El Rey del Mundo

Coke...


----------



## al two

beer, root beer, pepsi, sierra mist, sometimes vanilla coke. pretty much anything that's in my house.


----------



## Gurkha

Beer, either Czechvar or Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## smgmtman

It depends on weather, walking down Broadway on a cold winter day.

Rum straight up, robusto, power Maduro/Oscuro.

On a summer day.

Vodka on ice, Corona, Medium Natural


----------



## Hoppy

With a full bodied cigar, I like a good barley wine, or fresh ground coffee.


----------



## only on the weekend

nothing beats bourbon with a stogie prefer it with coke {diet} beam will do for that straight up makers mark,preferably with a padron :


----------



## Danbreeze

I tend to prefer drinking mineral water with lemon-usually Pellegrino. Although cappuchino paired with a AF Chateau Reserve sounds mighty tempting.....


----------



## stevefrench

Coffee, beer, gin martina, are usually my drinks of choice with a cigar.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

So far I have enjoyed either iced tea or Pusser's Rum with my stogies.


----------



## DHabano

A glass of single malt whiskey with 3 ice cubes always seems to compliment the palette better than anything else in the world. I think it is a cosmic science that the two go so well together. I have tried the dark beer, water, wine, coffee..you name it. Nothing sensuates the stick like the single malt...


----------



## Charles

More often than not, red wine. Sometimes beer, sometimes bourbon.


----------



## Steve

A couple of Cortaditos, maybe a nice Cab or some Macallan 12 yr, sometimes Matuselum, other times a couple of glasses of Galloway Pipe.


----------



## Event Horizon

I like a nice full bodied Red wine, a Cabernet Merlot or Sauvignon with my smokes.:al


----------



## EKG

White tea or mineral water. I used to drink coke with cigars but it numbed my palate and made some cigars taste really grassy and flat.


----------



## autoguy

another beer snob here, what beer i drink with my stogies, guinness draught or extra stout always in a proper guinness glass  

what whiskey, wild turkey 101 neat(straight up) and on special occasions jack daniels single barrel (neat too)

and when out and about and no alcohol is a round a good dark coffee, or espresso

only one wine i will drink and it is made by my uncle  and no foo foo drinks


----------



## jxpfeer

i always enjoy a nice red wine with a cigar. also a rum&coke, or even a manhattan. 
A nice glass of cognac like a Remy Martin or a Courvoissier XO is a nice complement as well.


----------



## Kylehammond

Bourbon, nothing too spiced however. Also, the only soda I've ever been able to drink with a cigar is DR. Pepper. Must be the 23 flavors. No matter what smoke you got, one of those flavors is in there. If I'm with my wife, champagne is great. I love champagne, mostly cause even the cheap ones arn't to bad, but the cheap wine she buys is brutal. Puts me right to sleep.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Usually it's root beer for me, but with the evening temps dropping down in the 40's, and colder temps to come this winter, I may have to go to coffee and hot chocolate.


----------



## venman

Rum is fine... has to be a good one though... where I come from we get pretty good rum very very cheap.. ... Santa Teresa 1786 is one of the good ones to have with your cigar.. about 20$ a bottle ... me, I personally like better a Cognac or Single Malt with my Cigars...


----------



## fitzsmoke

Iced tea, Standard Bushmills with a splash of H2O, Beck's beer, Diet Pepsi when driving, a good decaf coffee.

I think Corona is fine if well kept and no lime for me thanks. I have never aquired a taste for Guiness, warm or cold. Any beer stored at room temperature is to be avoided.:2


----------



## qwerty1500

I'm honored to add my :2 to this thread.

Try a gin martini ... seems to highlight the secondary flavors of any cigar ... NC or Habanos. My absolute favorite cigar drink.

Coffee is a distant second choice. But, I'm looking forward to a cup with an 02 HdM Epi 1 that my favorite UPS driver delivered today.


----------



## Landers

I'm having a few guys over this friday evening for cigars, a fire, and some drinks. Can anyone suggest a good beer to go with the 5 Vegas Gold's that I'll be providing?


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Landers said:


> I'm having a few guys over this friday evening for cigars, a fire, and some drinks. Can anyone suggest a good beer to go with the 5 Vegas Gold's that I'll be providing?


water. thats what I drink as not to tarnish the taste of the cigar:2


----------



## tnip23

Diesel Kinevel said:


> water. thats what I drink as not to tarnish the taste of the cigar:2


tarnish?  i find a great drink complements and actually adds to the taste sensation of a stogie. tawny port is my favorite, but some hotter liquors go well such as bourbon, rum, scotch and even the right tequila. stout 's not bad either. if i can't drink booze than top shelf chai tea or espresso works.


----------



## tnip23

Landers said:


> I'm having a few guys over this friday evening for cigars, a fire, and some drinks. Can anyone suggest a good beer to go with the 5 Vegas Gold's that I'll be providing?


any imperial stout will work, especially one aged in a bourbon cask. weyerbacher heresy (PA micro) is great


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

tnip23 said:


> tarnish?  i find a great drink complements and actually adds to the taste sensation of a stogie. tawny port is my favorite, but some hotter liquors go well such as bourbon, rum, scotch and even the right tequila. stout 's not bad either. if i can't drink booze than top shelf chai tea or espresso works.


Im under 21 I wouldnt know about that _stuff_


----------



## JPH

Please......Tell me another one.......



Diesel Kinevel said:


> Im under 21 I wouldnt know about that _stuff_


----------



## andy_mccabe501

Glen fiddich with a little bit of ice, thats my favourite to go with "special" or my good smokes.

Beer with my everydayers. mmm beer

andy


----------



## Landers

I wouldn't say it tarnishes the taste. I enjoy a nice beer or even a dark rum to go with my cigars. Beer is my preference however.


----------



## JPH

I love beer with a cigar...None of that fake beer... miller... Bud ect....(my :2 ) I like a micro brew (GLBC...from cleveland)... Also Sam is pretty good ...summer ale ect...

Used to be a brandy drinker but no have switched to scotch...taste much better than brandy now IMO 

And I like wine (red mostly, but will sip a pinot or whatever from time to time)


----------



## Landers

I will look into that then  "in response about hte imperial"


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

JPH said:


> Please......Tell me another one.......


uhh hu very funny......

:r


----------



## JPH

Diesel Kinevel said:


> uhh hu very funny......
> 
> :r


I remember being your age....not to long ago as I am only 25..... :al


----------



## Landers

Diesel Kinevel said:


> uhh hu very funny......
> 
> :r


Aww come on.. there are VERY few underage people who didn't/don't drink.


----------



## JPH

Landers said:


> Aww come on.. there are VERY few underage people who didn't/don't drink.


Psssst. his dad is 68trishiled....shhhhhh

ROFL

ROFL

ROFL


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

I really dont drink im gonna be a cop and you get put on a polygraph. I want my record as clean as possible. not just paper record mental record also. sorry to burst anyones bubbles on stereotypes


----------



## andy_mccabe501

yeah red wine is suprisingly good. I forgot to say coffee aswell, i love a nice coffee in the day with a smoke


----------



## Steve

I agree with the Tawny. I have only started to really get into wines in the past year of so. A friend of mine (who just happens to love bbq) owns a liquor store, so I have been sampling quite a bit of Austrailian port lately :w .



tnip23 said:


> tarnish?  i find a great drink complements and actually adds to the taste sensation of a stogie. tawny port is my favorite, but some hotter liquors go well such as bourbon, rum, scotch and even the right tequila. stout 's not bad either. if i can't drink booze than top shelf chai tea or espresso works.


----------



## JPH

Diesel Kinevel said:


> I really dont drink im gonna be a cop and you get put on a polygraph. I want my record as clean as possible. not just paper record mental record also. sorry to burst anyones bubbles on stereotypes


Thats a good thing....


----------



## bigALemos

beer, wine, port, bourbon, scotch, and coffee


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

JPH said:


> Thats a good thing....


I knew you would understand uncle Jeremey:r


----------



## Landers

:r In that case... No one drinks while they are underage. It's all a misconception.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I drank enough whilst underage to make up for ya Diesel.


----------



## Landers

So, I'm going to pick up a 12 rack of Sam's Winter Lager and a 12 rack of Widman Hefeweizen to go with the Gold's. Whaddya'll think?


----------



## Ivory Tower

Start with red wine, go to bourbon, move on to single malt, maybe throw in some rum, intersperse with water.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Kayak_Rat said:


> I drank enough whilst underage to make up for ya Diesel.


thats good to know I guess

:r :r


----------



## a2vr6

If it is an alcoholic beverage then usually a nice cool glass of red (Cabernet or shiraz). Sometimes I am not in the mood for alcohol so I go with Arizona's Black or Green Tea/apple. Awesome palate cleanser...lol :dr


----------



## beezer

Lately a large tumbler of tonic water on ice with a twist of lime.


----------



## taltos

Usually beer, root beer or iced coffee black. No preference among the three, just the first I see in the refridgerator.


----------



## tnip23

just discovered something new, Navan vanilla cognac.:dr goes great with the right smoke for around 32 bucks.


----------



## JMAC

A friend of mine turned me on to Diet Pepsi Jazz Black Cherry/French Vanilla and it is really good with a cigar.

I am generally more of an Imperial Stout, Bourbon, Scotch, Rum, Anejo Tequila guy though.


----------



## Demented

With an every day cigar, most often water or strong black coffee.

For those special cigars; Glenmorangie Port cask finished single malt scotch, espresso or any vintage port.

Be well,

Demented


----------



## JeremyS06

usually a single malt scotch or bourbon, sometimes i will drink a good lager


----------



## Bigga Petey

Just finished dinner. Made some rainbow trout almandine with parsley and butter ******* potatoes for my son and myself.

Going to follow up with a nice digestive glass of Red Breast Irish whiskey, and a PSD4 that Booker was kind enough to send me in a PIF.

I know it's going to be good. 
Life is good, for that matter.


----------



## msad1217

I normally have Hennessey, sometimes Crown Royal. 

I love tequila and normally keep a good stash. Most times I will have shots of Cabo Wabo Blanco or 1800 Blanco. One time I tried 1800 Anejo, which is a sippin Tequila with my cigar, and it just totally destroyed everything. u 

As for beer, whenever I can get my hands on one, I like me Three Floyds Dreadnaught. In fact I am currently trying to find me some for Thanksgiving. 

-Manny


----------



## benatlexus

How about a 20yr old Taylor Fladgate port with a Gurkha Titan...Thats what I define as heaven!


----------



## Kourg

Coke/Water/Milk/Tea/Coffee.

Anything else good for the under-21 smoker?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

mr.c said:


> I get to have the first post  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well whats everyone drinking with their favorite stick???? I like rum myself, the others in my group like scotch u cant stand the stuff.
> Captin morgan had me fully against rum, but after having some Zaya, im like WOW.. an actual sipping rum, thats tasty as hell.. i LOVE IT!
> so that was great, but beyond that, i do enjoy a bourbon.... Basically everychance i get lol.
> Knob is great, Blantons... As well as a simple crown royal for mixing with a coke from time to time, Just cant afford drinking knob and blantons day to day


----------



## CSmith

Kourg said:


> Coke/Water/Milk/Tea/Coffee.
> 
> Anything else good for the under-21 smoker?


I'd have to say my favorite non-alcoholics are iced light-roast coffee when it's warm out or a good quality hot tea when it's cold. I go with top-shelf pre-made bags, my favorites being YogiTea's "Bedtime" or "Lime Mint" for a nice relaxing late-night smoke. If your local mega-mart has an organic foods section, look there.

Other favorites for me are soda water on ice, beer (especially IPAs and stouts) and scotch (namely Lagavulin or Laphroaig) when I can actually afford it and feel like splurging.


----------



## Tuxguy

I have recently tried the new Full Moon Beer. Went well with a Lot 23


----------



## bigswol2

Crown Royal... or coffee.


----------



## Sanitariumite

Kourg said:


> Coke/Water/Milk/Tea/Coffee.
> 
> Anything else good for the under-21 smoker?


I still prefer a good iced tea to most liquors that I've tried with a cigar. I love tequila, and I've got some Don Julio Anejo, but It's too fruity (at least for my taste) to accompany a cigar well. Root beer is also very good with cigars imo.


----------



## dschoemaker

A nice port or cup of coffe 

Dave


----------



## andy s.

Coke, Dr. Pepper, or Barq's usually, but sometimes I'll spring for a nice brown spirit. Dr. Comforts, Jack and Cokes, and Kahlua and coffee are favorites as well. I'm not a fan of beer with a cigar.


----------



## quackpipe

Big cup of coffee with a couple of shots of Baileys and a RP Vintage 92 on a cold December night. Highly recommended! :tu


----------



## gwnga

Here is a fine, easy to mix beverage that goes great with a cigar:

Just mix equal parts Cognac and Grand Marnier and serve in a short glass. Good with ice in the summer, but I like it room temp in the colder months.

Enjoy!


----------



## MooseToga

I've been experimenting with various cigar/beverage combinations ever since I tried to combine a strong maduro cigar with some good cabernet sauvignon and both wound up tasting like crap. I've settled on a few combos that I enjoy:

1) CAO Criollo (or similar) + Pabst Blue Ribbon (or similar). I like to combine a medium-bodied, complex smoke with a simple beer that doesn't really contribute to the conversation, but just serves to refresh.

2) Mildest cigar in my humidor + good red wine. Just an incredibly relaxing combo, though the cigar does end up tasting like the wine. Not necessarily a bad thing.

3) Strong cigar + scotch or bourbon on the rocks. Typical Friday-night-after-a-tough-week combo for me.


----------



## Little General

A nice tawny port, or 18yo single malt


----------



## CHRONO14

I guess it depends on the cigar and situation but I like a nice 18 year Macallan with medium to fuller bodied smokes and Beer or coffee with mild to medium bodied ones.


----------



## novasurf

Water.
Bourbon.
Gin.


----------



## EvanS

Water
Coffee
Bourbon
Scotch


in that order


----------



## casadooley

Coffee
Rootbeer
Tea
Beer
Mixed drinks

Mornings are made for coffee and cigars and I like to relax in the evening with a cigar and a rootbeer the most.:ss


----------



## nozero

Right now I'm enjoying a Bloody Mary seasoned with some Slap Ya Mama with my Punch Elite. I drink just about any liquid refreshment starting with bottled water.
:tu


----------



## LaKe-TiTiCaCa

usually diet Dr pepper, on occasion tomato juice (sometimes as a bloody mary)


----------



## ja3480

Nice port or I don't mind water


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Bourbon. Jim Beam or George Dickel


----------



## variable

Little General said:


> A nice tawny port, or 18yo single malt


I'm not into single malt (yet), but I just had a tawny port with my Hoyo Dark Sumatra. Good combo ! :tu


----------



## AsetOne

i like Rum, Scotch, Cognac and *shock horror* water.

it all depends on the type of stick for me.

James


----------



## BamBam

A nice big cup of coffee.


----------



## IceChant

I stooped drinking anything but water with cigars.


----------



## SR Mike

I prefer a Diet Dr Pepper with my cigars.


----------



## Smoked

Lately it has been Laphroaig Quarter Cask, Oaked Arrogant Bastard, or Double Bastard.


----------



## BamBam

IceChant said:


> I stooped drinking anything but water with cigars.


This is best, drinking water, if you are trying to sample cigars to find out what you like. That way the beverage's flavor doesn't sway your decision.


----------



## 4thtry

you guys are going to :hn me for this but it's all i had in the fridge alright:ss



nuff said.....god i'm classy


----------



## FriendlyFire

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## coachmongo66

There is only one answer to a question like this... what ever is available! Seriously... If your smoking in the morning Coffee with a shot of bourbon does nicely. If your smoking in the afternoon an ice cold beer will not let you down, dark beer, dark cigar, light beer, mild cigar. If your having one after dinner. I like mine with tequila. If your having one after dessert, a nice tawny port ends the evening the way it should.


----------



## drjammer

A nice diet rootbeer or a diet pepsi


----------



## Gargoyle

Almost always a coffee, but I'll sometimes have port.


----------



## Don Fernando

Coffee...black
Iced Tea (Unsweet or sweet, depending on the mood of my pallet)
Boylans Birch Beer


----------



## D. Generate

I haven't been drinking alcohol lately, mainly to go with gym routines and losing weight. I went the first two and a half months of the year without drinking and only started again when we went to Spain.

I do drink a lot of carbonated water with cigars. Coffee if it's during the day on the weekend or tea at night. I've found chamomile goes well with some mild/creamy smokes.


----------



## uhhhson

coffee or mt dew


----------



## Chico57

I prefer a good Tawny Port.


----------



## FriendlyFire

Usaly spring water or diet snapple.


----------



## adalas226

ameretto on the rocks or water


----------



## bwalker2us

If its in the evening a go for a double shot of Gentlemen Jack on the rocks.


----------



## icantbejon

I like a good Bass Pale Ale or Newcastle Brown. Nothing tastes better with a cigar than British beers.


----------



## jamesb3

Coffee and good old H2O! Maybe the occasional soda.


----------



## z3ro

Grey goose vodka. I keep a bottle just for special occasions that include smoking a cigar (at 30+ bucks for a small bottle, im not getting drunk off that every time!).

They great thing is that, w/ no chaser, it still goes down smooth. And! vodka basically has no taste so it cleans the palate rather well


----------



## JohnnyKay5

Wow, Impressive post buddy! You know we're all in all the same.. a night hearty beer. Bass, newcastle..... ahhh keep it coming bartender!


----------



## icantbejon

I would love to have this right now, classy or not. Yeungling is an outstanding PA beer.



4thtry said:


> you guys are going to :hn me for this but it's all i had in the fridge alright:ss
> 
> nuff said.....god i'm classy


----------



## JohnnyKay5

icantbejon said:


> I would love to have this right now, classy or not. Yeungling is an outstanding PA beer.


I second that!


----------



## variable

icantbejon said:


> I would love to have this right now, classy or not. Yeungling is an outstanding PA beer.


:tpd: :tu

(Good stuff!)


----------



## CBI_2

I have 3 favorites with a cigar: tawny port, mojito and single malt scotch.

I was in a fine wine store and saw they had a nice humidor with some decent cigars in it for sale so I asked for a recommendation. The guy directed me to a nice tawny port and said it went with a cigar like peanut butter and jelly. He was right. Awesome combo.

As I said in another post, I think Cubans invented mojito to go with their cigars and what can I say about single malt scotch other than smooth.


----------



## tjblades

I am in to Knob Creek at the moment.


----------



## zipa

CBI_2 said:


> I have 3 favorites with a cigar: tawny port, mojito and single malt scotch.


I'll second this. Although I haven't tried a mojito, I usually prefer to drink my rum neat. If it's a good rum, that is.

I just finished a bottle of Graham's Late Bottled Vintage Port, and although it was just a tad too sweet for my taste, it worked really well with a cigar. It seemed to take the "sting" of bitterness out of some of my cigarillos, which was a good thing for me. It might be a bit too overpowering for the mildest cigars, though, but for the most parts I really liked the combo.

I do like the occasional beer with a cigar as well. Milder lagers seems to work well with those mild flavored stogies, whereas a nice heavy stout goes fine with more earthy and robust smokes.

As for the single malts, just about everything goes, except for the ultra-smoky Islay malts. They just seem to be too overpowering for just about any cigar. I do like them, though, and with a "cheapo" cigar (like a "cohibo" or some other fake), they are my favourite.


----------



## tym2relax

Rum, Rum and more Rum!! 

Zaya and El Dorado 15 are oh so good, neat.


----------



## FriendlyFire

Water or Diet Snapple.


----------



## Kwilkinson

I like to drink anything when I smoke- whiskey, scotch, bourbon, anything of those & coke, gin and tonic, wine, water, pop, coffee. It's very interesting to see how different drinks affect how you taste the cigar or how the pallate is cleansed after smoking.


----------



## Shervin

UpInSmoke said:


> Dark rum is perfect with a cigar ... if there's none around, I will settle for a good beer.


Ditto....+ Coke (a Cola)


----------



## kugie

What ever is handy at the time.
Usually a Home brew


----------



## leasingthisspace

Right now because of where I am at either a NA/beer or some type of soda, but back in the states I really like beer. I am not picky every beer has the moment when drinking it would be right sometimes though it just isn't it's moment. I have been known to drink 1800 sometimes too.


----------



## Chico57

A good tawny port.


----------



## swawesome

Keystone!! or not...haha
I like a good beer with a cigar. I also drink sodas sometimes and I actually really enjoyed the combination of dr pepper w/ the cigar I smoked the other night!


----------



## Freelee711

I just usually drink water. My palate isn't refined enough yet so if I drink something like coffee, it would overpower the taste of the cigar.


----------



## zipa

Port is great, and I like a good, dark rum as well. Scotch, on the other hand, is often a bit too overpowering, so I don't tend to drink that with cigars. Beer, red wine, coffee and water work for me as well. It's more a question of my mood than anything else.


----------



## elderboy02

I usually drink Coke with my cigars. I have used Welch's grape juice before. It was good. :dr


----------



## zamco17

Usually beer or scotch. But sometimes just plain ol h2o


----------



## Ski1215

Usually beer or a mixed drink. I pick out what I want to smoke, then make a drink or find something accordingly. Right now I'm have a SA Black Lager and 5 Vegas 'A' Series. The flavors match well. For a mild smoke I'll have a gin and tonic usually. Maduros I usually try and match the flavor or come close.


----------



## s0leful0ne

Dr. Pepper. Period.


----------



## blindsmoke

I like Glenlivet 12 year most of the time, but if it's really hut I like Zacappa rum.


----------



## Hookshot12

I've found that Heineken is very good with a cigar, which is strange because I don't like it just by it's self.


----------



## Scott W.

Hookshot12 said:


> I've found that Heineken is very good with a cigar, which is strange because I don't like it just by it's self.


 The Dalmore Cigar Malt is quite nice and supposedly formulated to specifically be paired with a cigar. Not sure but I opened a bottle on Tuesday night and 3 hours later, the bottle along with a Gran Habano 3 siglios and an El Centurion we gone. It was awesome (unlike the headache I've had since).


----------



## Sully

If it is a special cigar i like to drink a glass of congac. If its its a cigar in the morning: COFFIE
If it's an evreyday smoke i drink johny walker black. 
Somtimes i mix it up wtt a dark beer.


----------



## pipermacbean

Depends I guess... dark roast coffee (and I have been known to add amaretto, irish cream, frangelico etc), if having a beer then Guiness is my choice, dark rum or bourbon on the rocks, home made red sangria


----------



## Beer Doctor

My favorite drink is red wine (Cab, Shiraz, Zin, etc.). Although lately I've been trying to drink water to discern flavors better.


----------



## Smokin Gator

For me it is rum or Jack Daniels.


----------



## ucla695

For me it's water, red wine, port or coffee. It all depends on my I'm in the mood for and what time of day it is.


----------



## Darrell

Usually something good, with an alcohol content.


----------



## dayplanner

Mostly water, although lately I've been on a cava and champagne kick.


----------



## xapa97

1.) Mt. Dew - I know this is politicaly incorrect (sigh of shame)
2.) Water - If I'm new to the cigar
3.) Cognac - If the mood strikes
4.) Rum - I'm really starting to enjoy rum.


----------



## rx2010

Often, a bottle of orzarka

sometimes, rum


----------



## MrMoJoe

Had Appleton Estate Extra 12 Year Old Rum for the first time this past weekend - and I can assure you it won't be the last! This is good stuff:

http://www.appletonrum.com/extra12.php


----------



## liljohn

Usualy drink coffee or a soda pop. :tu


----------



## Legend

*beer for stogies*

A lot of threads with cider. Milk. Etc.

For me the only thing to go with a cigar is single malt scotch or beer. Seeing as single malt is beyond my price for regular consumption I'll go with beer (although cigar malt by delmore is an excellent single malt for under 50 bucks)

My personal preference is an IPA or double IPA. Stone is most readily available here. But the bonus is that its a pallate cleaner extrodinair. Cleans you off between puffs. Cigars. If you have some snacks. Anything.

What works for you guys?


----------



## rsamos

*Re: beer for stogies*

I drink a single malt or beer with my stogies most the time also.

Depends on the cigar, but I seem to drink a lot of Mackeson - a deep, chocolaty triple stout. For a lighter, crisper beer I kinda like Dos Equis.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

*Re: beer for stogies*

Red wine or Guiness. I haven't found any other beers that I like with cigars. Weird, I know.


----------



## FriendlyFire

*Re: beer for stogies*

Water, Diet snapple, Orange juice.


----------



## Legend

*Re: beer for stogies*



FriendlyFire said:


> Water, Diet snapple, Orange juice.


no no no No NO

BEER

Just messing with ya. :chk


----------



## Legend

*Re: beer for stogies*



rsamos said:


> For a lighter, crisper beer I kinda like Dos Equis.


stay thirsty my friend:ss


----------



## awsmith4

*Re: beer for stogies*

Dogfish Head 60 and 90 min IPA are good with most cigars, as well as Samuel Smith Imperial IPA.


----------



## s15driftking

*Re: beer for stogies*

Gin and tonic really makes a amduro shine, heavy on the lime!!

The beer i drink would be Magic Hat number 9


----------



## Rev2010

*Re: beer for stogies*

Any type of somewhat sweet beer, primarily German Hefe-Weizen's and Belgian Ales but any beer that is a bit sweet. Even some English ales are on the mildly sweet side. For some reason, Pilsners and lagers seem to have a small negative impact on a cigars taste, at least that's why I've personally found.

Rev.


----------



## bobarian

Water, IBC Root Beer, Snapple:tu


----------



## Denahue

Dalwinnie single malt Scotch..... :ss


----------



## joeysmac

Ice cold cherry coke.


----------



## PaleRider

I prefer single malts. My current favs being Laphroaig and the Dalmore.

I will have to try some Dark Navy Rum tonite! Thanks for the ideas!

HERF often BOTL's:ss


----------



## lougorilla

I like a Guinness or Beamish with a maduro if I'm in a beer mood, but lately I've been drinking Wild Turkey 101 with 2 ice cubes with my smokes. :al


----------



## EdATX

I'm thinking of grabbing some Makers Mark for my smokes. Bout the only alcohol I can drink w/o mixing other then Tequila.


----------



## mistabman

Coffee (with lots of cream and sugar)
Whiskey (preferrably crown or jack) on the rocks
Beer (ales mostly)
Root Beer
Water


----------



## rolokatz

any lager/ale/stout Half-n-half - or most any beer really.
diet pepsi when in the truck... (i know, i know, but the other type of drinking and driving is frowned upon... hell, i'm waiting for having an open can of soda to be a primary offence)
Amaretto di Sarrono
working on single malt scotch, but it's definately an aquired taste...


----------



## dfrisa1

Single Malt Scoth: Glen Levit or Glen Morangie (Padron, hands down favorite. Any Honduras/ Nica will do)

Whisky: Crown or The Gentleman (Montecristo Afrique Line)

Gin: Bombay Saphire or Tanguray 10 (Cammy or Conneticut)

Vodka: NO!! (Bad things happen to good people)

Tequila: Jose Black and Coke (Suprisingly good with El Ray De Mundo Series R and Tissue wrap)

Beer: ALL (ALL)

Enjoy!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Beer is my main staple of choice.
Usually Imperial stouts, porters, coffee stouts & porters, most darker Belgian beer, and usually anything more heavy with a medium to full flavored cigar choice.
Lighter cigars that are mild I can then add in the hoppier beers like IPA's and such to the mix of choices.
Recently been putting together a Nub Habano with many different coffee stouts - local brewpub Town Hall recently released Black Snow, a coffee porter, that is super yummy, then there's Surly Coffee Bender, Flat Earth Black Helicopter, Lagunitas Cappuchinno stout, and Tyranena's 'The Devil Made Me Do It' Oatmeal coffee porter. Its been heaven the last month or so for great coffee beers!
Looking forward to the Maibocks to start hitting the shelves soon too. Those usually go very well with a milder medium body stick like a good Ole standard for me - 5 Vegas Gold or even the classic.


----------



## mubuck

Pappy Van Winkle or Weller Antique bourbon


----------



## havanajohn

I prefer Jamesons Irish Whiskey... two fingers on the rocks for a hours smoke. Second choice is Guinness Draught. -John


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Straight, uncut and pure water.


----------



## AznDragon533

well since im not 21 yet, just bailey


----------



## jerseysmoker

:rotfl:mostly beer put dark beer with the med to full and a ipa or lighter beer for the mild. same with wine and in the winter scotch.


----------



## Quisby

Beer: Sam Adams, Harpoon, Sierra Nevada


----------



## Andy

Last time I smoked sat back with a bombay sappihire gin and tonic


----------



## longburn

It depends on the flavor/strength of the stick i'm smoking.I like to try a variety and though I have several I keep going back to i'm always trying something new.

When I have never smoked a particular brand I usually don't drink anything so i'm only getting the flavor of the cigar.After that i'll play around and try to match the stick to the drink.But i'll drink water,soda to tea to whiskey to cognac or wine just depending on the stick and my mood.


----------



## McVegas

Single Malts, Dalwhinnie being my standby
Gin & tonics with a lime wedge in the summer
Mojitos "
IPA, Bocks, etc as far as beers go, or sometimes a Tiger beer if I want something lighter.


----------



## slyder

Kaliber


----------



## Codename47

Bianco Vermouth or dark beer


----------



## Mitchell

C.C. and Squirt, Captn' and Coke, water, or tea.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

I prefer a good cognac such as Kelt, Hine, or Hennessey.Scotch too Single malts are very good too.


----------



## AspiringGent

I alternate between scotch and coffee. Although milkshakes are good too


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Well, the only thing I use to be able to drink was water, but lately I have been drinking some Crown and Sprite. C & S is my favorite drink so I figured I would give it a shot. It's doesn't go good with just any stick but when I find a good match it sure is great.


----------



## smphilli

if its a heavy cigar with deep flavors(earth, leather, coffee) its either guinness or coffee......for all the mild sticks its water, and every other cigar-ill go either way


----------



## JR's Cigar Bar

I just tried the Aberlour 15yr Single Malt (Double Cask). It went VERY well with my full-bodied cigar.


----------



## pedweld

Makers, rocks, or a nice port.


----------



## Uruss

Usually just a coke, but Im thinking with the next Nepalese Warrior I smoke I'm going to mix up a White Russian and see how that goes with it.


----------



## docruger

single malt scotch or just coca cola


----------



## hangnail

usually capt'n Morgan and ginger ale

or just about any other spiced rum with ginger ale, but i usually sail with the captain, private stock if I have it, other wise just the old spiced rum


----------



## teoulennon

I generally like to pair my cigars with cold drinks, especially during the summer. Usually it's a nice beer. I pair a dark, rich cigar such as a maduro with a dark, rich beer (if you haven't had old peculier beer go find it!! :hungry: ) If it's a lighter cigar or something that's not too rich I'll drink it with a nice wheat beer (tucher is amazing) or pale ale. Occasionally I'll smoke one paired with wine.


----------



## ca21455

Mostly iced tea. Sometimes Coke...sometimes with rum. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bigtotoro

Sometimes a beer. A strong cigar calls for a strong beer with Old Rasputin Imperial Stout being my favorite. I'd like to try Dark Lord Imperial Stout but I have never even seen it. Sometimes a fine single malt. Sometimes a lovely cognac (Remy VSOP). Sometimes I enjoy an ice tea with a nip of Grand Marnier. As I often (almost always) smoke after supper, it really depends what was on the evening menu.


----------



## TheSmokeLounge

It varies but on most occasions I like to have a cold glass of Sam Adams Boston Lager with my cigar. On special occasions I may have a bit of Southern Comfort with my cigar.


----------



## Southernboy

Scotch (preferably Lagavulin 16yr or Laphroaig quarter cask) or Beer; I enjoy and appreciate pretty much all styles of beer. I've done a lot of experimenting as far as beer and cigar pairings go, but I've had little success with IPAs. I love IPAs for the intense hoppiness and floral notes, however no matter which strength of cigar I pair them with, the hops always overpower or compete with the notes of the cigar. The cigar becomes just a burning stick with no character and all I get is hops. Anybody had success pairing IPAs with certain cigars- I'd love to find something to pair them with.


----------



## suretolose

Diet coke, iced tea, rum and coke, gin and tonic, red wine, whisky coke, bourbon straight, any kind of heavy beer, water. Uh just about anything.


----------



## MattB

I like a good iced coffee on a hot day, or eve. for that matter. Bourbon is up there as well.


----------



## CigarDisciple

Gourmet Coffee (strong), Diet Pepsi, Diet Dr. Pepper or Root Beer, Water:smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## holmes711

Most of the time I like ice cold bottled water, but every once in awhile a nice dark lager is a treat!


----------



## itsme_timd

In order of preference....

Rum - Zacapa or Zaya will do!
Rum and Coke
Mojito
Coffee (Iced in the summer, hot in the winter)
Coke
Water

I haven't found many beers that I like with cigars...


----------



## BeerIsLove

*Ninkasi Beer from Eugene, OR*

:smoke2:What's better....pulling deeply on a pint of crisp and hoppy northwest microbrew or chilling out while funky songs about everything from parties to art & passion to positions against "the man" pulsate from your speakers? 

If you answered "both" pour yourself a cold one and check out _Oregonisms_ (topsecret records 2009) from Eugene darlings, Volifonix (aka VFX) who happen to be on tour all year and who are blissfully blessed in being fueled by the NW's newest cult beer makers; "Ninkasi Brewing Company."

Catch a whiff of life in a northern town, Volifonix style. Mmmmm....smoove!
If you like 311, Decemberists, Silver Sun Pickups, Akron/Family, RHCP's, Zepplin, Pink Flloyd, Parliament Funkadelic, Earth Wind & Fire or Jeff Buckley, you'll love Volifonix!

Visit their website by typing Ninkasi Brewing in google browser

Check out the Volifonix (VFX) sound on iTunes or myspace (add Volifonix at the end)..


----------



## dnapunk

I go with a nice tall cup of irish coffee.


----------



## dj1340

OK, I'll be on Eugene in 10 days. You sure the beer is good? I know my beer by the way.


----------



## baba

Moca - usually - I no longer drink - but when I did, I love single malt scotch. I keep a good bar in my cigar room for my guests - but Moca does it for me


----------



## eyesack

I had tried goya ginger beer, but found it overwhelmed the taste of the cigar. I love a good cup of espresso or strong coffee (I got a free pound of Montecristo 1935 Havana Blend with a 12 pack of Afriques). Probably the best cup I've had yet has been from Lavazza Tierra.


----------



## TMMT

Nice glass of Crown or Jack hits the spot for me.


----------



## DRSTHEMAN

johnny walker black on the rocks please.....


----------



## ShortyStogie

Hmmmmm... Just read through only the first three pages or so... but I'm surprised to find there aren't too many single malt + smoke fans out there...

My personal favorites: Glenlivet 18 or the Macallan 15. Though since beer seems to be a reigning fave here, I have to give it a shot.

-SS


----------



## Frodo

My default choices are Coffee or aged rum. Will use bourbon if I have it, and have paired a stick with an IPA. I love scotch whisky, but generally don't pair it with sticks unless it has significant sherry casking in its flavour profile.


----------



## jorgito

Tried many things, but for me nothing beats good coffee.


----------



## leonski

A nice glass of Guinness. Although, I'm starting to get into single malt scotch.


----------



## Plop007

For me a nice glass of Arizona Ice Tea


----------



## ShortyStogie

Plop007 said:


> For me a nice glass of Arizona Ice Tea


LOL!!! Wait... you serious?hwell:


----------



## Plop007

ShortyStogie said:


> LOL!!! Wait... you serious?hwell:


haha yea last time I checked I'm still under 21 lol.

Arizona Ice Tea is legit. Get the cans of it at gas stations.


----------



## Ehlonya

Macallan 18 Sherry Oak / 15 Fine Oak 

Aberlour A'bunadh (current batch# 27)

Balvenie 21 Portwood / 17 Madeira Cask / 12 Doublewood


----------



## Stench

Had a Sam Adams Octoberfest with my Nub Cameroon tonight...pretty nice.


----------



## 5.0

I had a Corona sans lime with my Oliva Series O last night.

I also enjoy a Makers Mark and water with any stick:whip:


----------



## nwambue

If I am smoking a nice med-full bodied cigar, I like to have a tawny port with it. Otherwise, single malt scotch or a good microbrew.


----------



## RobustBrad

Ah, the ultimate question. My drinks depend on the seasons. Fall, spring, summer I'll take a Baileys Irish Creme on the rocks. In the winter I go to some kind of a port wine.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Baccy

Because I only smoke in the summer, and typically only when I am enjoying the great outdoors, I drink either beer or scotch, and sometimes rum.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Coffee for a morning cigar. Good, strong, straight, and black. Espresso if available. A morning cigar is usually a mild connecticut or medium Honduran like a Punch.

Water or Iced Tea for the mid-day round of golf. Occasionally a beer. Cigars run the entire gamut here.

Grill-side, I like a full-bodied smoke like La Gloria Cubana or RP Edge and a cold beer or three.

After dinner is a more sacred time. More complex smokes and beverages are the choice when the moon and stars are out. I especially like maduros at this time of day with a dark beer or scotch.


----------



## Trev

It varies quite a bit for me; sometimes coffee, especially in the cold weather. When it's hot, or I don't want coffee, I like a nice cold Czech pilsner or equally hoppy beer. But, my fave by far is a nice sipping rum with a few cubes. 
Not a fan of any kind of whiskey or Scotch... turns me into a complete a-hole. I just keep away from that stuff.


----------



## paul01036

nothing's better than a JW Blue!!


----------



## Smoke Rises

99% of the time spring water.
.8% a single malt
.2% vodka


----------



## Padron

I really don't drink much, so I have few options around the house. I mostly drink coffee, coke or water while enjoying a cigar. Which of the three, is based on the cigar and what I want to get out of it.


----------



## thebayratt

Being from the South we like whiskey.
I got my buddy a giftset of Jim Beam Black (86proof). We had a few shots of it and now I think I going to get me a pint for sipping on with a cigar.

966


----------



## jwise

Ehlonya said:


> Macallan 18 Sherry Oak / 15 Fine Oak
> 
> Aberlour A'bunadh (current batch# 27)
> 
> Balvenie 21 Portwood / 17 Madeira Cask / 12 Doublewood


I love your taste! Have you tried the Macallan Cask Strength?

Personally, when I'm smoking a cigar, I don't like to drink single malts. I enjoy my single malts by themselves. I'd rather drink a decent blended scotch, as the flavor of the scotch is covered up quite a bit. Additionally, I don't usually drink anything when smoking, and if I do, it's usually just water.


----------



## smelvis

Coke or fake beer, on the wagon since 86. Oh did I miss the huge selection of incoming micro beers!


----------



## LincolnSmokes

I know it sounds boring, but water is always a good fall back plan!


----------



## BigRik

I don't drink a lot but when I do I like single malts. I have recently become a big fan of Bushmill's single malts, especially Bushmill's 21.


----------



## Durocdog

Three things and not all at once:

Single Malt - Laphroaig or Macallan
sanpelegrino aranciata
Sandeman Port


----------



## cmdrsils

Usually water or nothing. Though Iced Tea complimented my Party Black very well the other night. Might try that more often.

Once back in the states it will probably be beer though.


----------



## Mante

Chivas Regal, Little Creatures Pale Ale, Water or Brewed coffee. Depends on time of day, stick & temp. Friggin hot here lately so the pale ale is looking good. LOL. Was 104F Today and tonight will get down to a terribly cold 74F.


----------



## Frodo

Durocdog said:


> Three things and not all at once:
> 
> Single Malt - Laphroaig or Macallan
> sanpelegrino aranciata
> Sandeman Port


Laphroaig - really? Is that because Laph is what you like or have you found something that pairs well with it. The interviews I've read among scotch people mention smokey malts with cigars not being a great pairing so that one suprises me.


----------



## phinz

Frodo said:


> Laphroaig - really? Is that because Laph is what you like or have you found something that pairs well with it. The interviews I've read among scotch people mention smokey malts with cigars not being a great pairing so that one suprises me.


Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Aberlour, Bunnahabain or Ardbeg are my preferred drinks with or w/o a smoke, and not because of the pairing but because I like good, stout, smoky scotch. Most others bore my palate. Then again, I prefer dark, dark, dark robusto maduro cigars too. :dizzy:


----------



## Padron

Tashaz said:


> Friggin hot here lately so the pale ale is looking good. LOL. Was 104F Today and tonight will get down to a terribly cold 74F.


I hate you! :kicknuts:


----------



## Mante

:r Lifes a bitch. Coldest it ever gets here is about 35F.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

Irish whisky what else !!!!


----------



## Frodo

phinz said:


> Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Aberlour, Bunnahabain or Ardbeg are my preferred drinks with or w/o a smoke, and not because of the pairing but because I like good, stout, smoky scotch. Most others bore my palate. Then again, I prefer dark, dark, dark robusto maduro cigars too. :dizzy:


Ah! You are drinking what you like and pairing those with cigars then. Makes total sense!


----------



## Mr.Erskine

Cranberry juice is what I like to drink. It seems to make the flavors pop out more. I also like coffee


----------



## SNKBITE

I prefer to drink Single Barrel Jack Daniels. The rich flavor really compliments the cigar. :nod:


----------



## jaydub13

Medium or Full Bodied Cigars: Scotch, of varying types
Mild Cigars: Something from Stone Brewing Co, usually Ruination IPA or Arrogant Bastard.


----------



## Frodo

jaydub13 said:


> Medium or Full Bodied Cigars: Scotch, of varying types


Just out of curiosity, What kind of scotch would you drink with full-bodied sticks?


----------



## jaydub13

Frodo said:


> Just out of curiosity, What kind of scotch would you drink with full-bodied sticks?


I generally break out my bottle of talisker 25 year for full bodied sticks. it's smokey and peaty enough to not get drowned out, but not so much that it keeps me from enjoying the cigar. OR, Macallan Cask Strength. No smoke, not as much peat, but a boatload of complimentary flavors


----------



## Mixmaster15

Either:

Remy Martin XO
Bacardi 8 with 1 cube of ice
or

Lipton Iced Tea (lemon) with a bit of lime (if non-alcoholic).


----------



## Frodo

jaydub13 said:


> I generally break out my bottle of talisker 25 year for full bodied sticks. it's smokey and peaty enough to not get drowned out, but not so much that it keeps me from enjoying the cigar. OR, Macallan Cask Strength. No smoke, not as much peat, but a boatload of complimentary flavors


Thanks for that!! I may try the Mac CS if I can find a small bottle of it somewhere. Nice idea that!!! The T25 is probably above my price point.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Bad Astronaut

Cognac


----------



## jaydub13

Frodo said:


> Thanks for that!! I may try the Mac CS if I can find a small bottle of it somewhere. Nice idea that!!! The T25 is probably above my price point.
> 
> Cheers!!!


The macallan CS is always a great decision, great stuff. And yes, the talisker 25 is pricey stuff, but the 12 or 18 yr stuff is great too. I just have very generous friends :eyebrows:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

anything that is put in my hand, i like to drink and i like to smoke. dont matter to me how or what. unless its a good stick then nothing.


----------



## jwise

Frodo said:


> Thanks for that!! I may try the Mac CS if I can find a small bottle of it somewhere. Nice idea that!!! The T25 is probably above my price point.
> 
> Cheers!!!


The thing about the cask strength, is that if you think its too strong, you can always dilute it to your taste.


----------



## Frodo

I'm thinking of getting some Wiser's Small Batch to pair with a spicy cigar because I'm thinking the spice in the whisky would complement. Hmmm...


----------



## Frodo

About the Macallan CS...



jwise said:


> The thing about the cask strength, is that if you think its too strong, you can always dilute it to your taste.


You are absolutly right on this point jwise. For me, it is about "what do I want to spend my $$ on", and Macallan just doesn't hit my idea of "good value". At the same price as the Mac CS is the Abelour CS and of the two I think I'd prefer the Abelour.

Wish I could try samples HTH.

:decision:


----------



## oletimer54

SilvrBck said:


> Alert! Thread hijacking! I didn't really want to get into this but Corona has a multitude of problems. The brewery is 50% owned by Anheseur Busch so the push to be the "King of Beers of Mexico" is a little disconcerting. Clear glass=bad, skunked out beer. Lots of advertising=very expensive skunked out beer. If I was laying in the sun and someone gave me a Corona, I'd be thrilled but I wouldn't buy it myself. There are much better quality selections out there for the $$$. But, again, drink what you like. If it is beer it is better than water!!!
> 
> SB


 last time i had a corona i was about 21, drank maybe less then half of the 22-24oz bottle, then had the shit attack!!! i heard when you go to mexico dont drink the water......... I know why


----------



## MrLexus

All depends on the time of the day. I recently had my first morning smoke and went perfect with a nice dark cup of coffee. I really love to grill with a nice dark beer and a medium cigar. If its one of those romantic nights, with the wifey, I enjoy a dark dry red wine. She always loves the smell of cigars and the wine keeps the after taste to a minimum. 

I have yet to try but really want to, a aged bourbon or scotch. Something I dont treat myself enough too.


----------



## BigJ

I like a good red or white wine with alot of sticks. Tequilla actually goes really good with a full bodied cigar, especially when the cigar has apparent spice and wood flavor notes that can pair perfect with a good glass of tequilla on a ice cube or two. I was also introduced to a style of smoking that involved dipping the tip of a cigar in cognac and then smoking and repeating; which was, out of my suprise, not to bad at all. I love espresso but have yet to drink with a good cigar.


----------



## jaypulay

Lately I've been pairing the smoke with a nice ruby port.... Haven't tried a tawny yet, but am definitely loving the sweetness of the port and the spice of the cigar.


----------



## Ringlardner27

I like to sip Pyrat Rum, XO Reserve, while I'm relaxing at my cigar club.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Juicestain

I love a good scotch. The Macallan 12yr sherry cask is a go to, but lately I have been enjoying some Jim Beam Red Stag + Coke. Awesomeness.


----------



## Fat Freddy

Depending on my mood or the weather I enjoy either a nice glass of port or Jack Daniels on the rocks with a splash of cola.

- Larry


----------



## rump

home roasted, french pressed, black coffee would be my first choice
water
Harpoon IPA
Zacapa 21yo rum


----------



## Brinson

Plop007 said:


> haha yea last time I checked I'm still under 21 lol.
> 
> Arizona Ice Tea is legit. Get the cans of it at gas stations.


My fiance buys the Arizona Green Tea in the jug. Just tried it with a Rocky Patel Sun Grown and it is amazing. Every time I sip it after a puff a blast of sweetness seems to hit me that tastes like the cigar. Quite nice.


----------



## Nikkokicko

Recently I've been drinking a local made imperial stout from slottskällan in Uppsala (Sweden), and it's been amazing! It really fits well with cigars with my palate, but your milage may vary. When it comes to scotch I'd imagine non peated would come out with flying colors, I'd recommend Aberlour A'bunadh and Glenlivet Nádurra without even have tested it.


----------



## hilasmos

sweet tea or water


----------



## jkalach

Knob Creek or a nice Italian red.


----------



## EricF

I like a good bottle of red or a good sms. I currently have a Glenlivet 15yr. Delicious!!! :thumb:


----------



## Suzza

Dr. Pepper. Best soda on the planet and amazing with cigars.


----------



## tnyman

Teddy's Rootbeer is a favorite of mine. Works real well with most cigars.


----------



## smelvis

Coke or on hot day's some of the better fake beers :biggrin:


----------



## Seminole

9 out of 10 times it will be a healthy pour of one of the many aged rums in my collection. If your going to drink something with your cigar, it might as well be the drink of choice of the island the tobacco of the cigar came from. If it's a Nic, then it has to be Flor de Cana, CC - Havana Club, Dom - Brugal or Barcelo, Mount Gay XO goes good with everything, well you get my point.


----------



## baderjkbr

Normally water at room temp. Friday nights its either a 15 year scotch or gentleman Jack Daniels, both neat. Watch out for the high nicotine cigars though. You will get buzzed. Also a porter beer(local brewer) with a fuller cigar.


----------



## Emdee

Depends on my mood but either Havana club 7 anos, hennessey or a strong sweet black coffee


----------



## quincy627

Cuban style coffee.


----------



## Khafre

I like to switch from beers, rum, bourbon, and sometimes something like iced tea. For beers it depends on the time of the year, but for summer it is generally a good hefeweizen. I like spiced rum and coke with cigars, The Kraken is my choice for now. Makers Mark is my usual choice for bourbon.


----------



## skiswitch6

I really enjoy smuttynose, a Portsmouth NH Brewed beer, their Brown Dog Ale is pretty good. Otherwise a nice black coffee is also nice.


----------



## Habano

I love a good red wine with my cigar every now and then. One of my favorites is the Caymus Special Reserve collection. Well worth checking out and trying a bottle if you like a good red caby.


----------



## Habano

Fat Freddy said:


> Depending on my mood or the weather I enjoy either a nice glass of port or Jack Daniels on the rocks with a splash of cola.
> 
> - Larry


I'm with you on the port. A nice 15-20 year old port does taste good with a nice smoke. Was never much of a JD fan, but I'll take a rum and coke.


----------



## WhoDat

I drink the following with cigars: (depends on what I feel like)
Ron Zacapa 23
Pyrat XO
Old New Orleans Rum Cajun Spice and Diet Coke
Coffee
Murphy's Stout
Any Abita Beer


----------



## mousking1

i'll typically choose a wine that would pair well with the cigar i've chosen. i find that a good cigar and complimentary wine with a nice steak seasoned to completely marry the two together makes the worst of days seem all better.

however, i will occasionally just sip on water so the flavor of my cigar won't be impacted at all by my drink.


----------



## Cigolle

I usually am drinking a:
-A cold glass of water
-Cafe con Leche
-Guiness
-Warm tea that I think will go well with the stick


----------



## demo

Well I usually try to get some type of good rum or port but when in doubt I'm fine with my caffeine addiction and go with a big cup of coffee


----------



## DylTheThrill

Single malt or a Sam Adams Seasonal, depending on the time of year, of course.


----------



## Evonnida

Sadly enough today I polished off 4 Mountain Dews and a Coke while smoking a WOAM and a CAO Vintage Gold...


----------



## Evonnida

I normally really enjoy a nice bourbon (even mixed with Coke) or scotch with my smoke. I will also do a beer or soda (to fight the nic fit).


----------



## rover3013

I like coffee, coke , rootbeer, or 12yr old scotch best with a good smoke :thumb:


----------



## Scott W.

drinking red wine right now, Cabernet. Goes good with some maduros.


----------



## perry7762

rootbeer or a good stout beer


----------



## Consigliere

For me it really depends on my mood, either a nice cold beer or Crown Royal either straight or rocks, though not long ago I finally tried Makers Mark (I know, I just never got around to trying it before, Crown's always been good to me so I never had a reason to stray) so I'll be adding it to my bar this holiday season as well. But I can go non-alcoholic as well, unsweetened iced tea or whatever pop I'm drinking (yes POP, I'm originally from an hour outside Pittsburgh so it'll never be soda! lol)


----------



## Ehlonya

Macallan Estate Reserve
Remy Martin XO
Cognac Tesseron Lot 76
Cognac Frapin Chateau Domaine De Fontpinot XO
Delamain Pale & Dry
Pierre Ferrand Selection Des Anges


----------



## cedjunior

Last time I lit one up I had it with a Guinness. I've also been known to light one up with hard cider, Shiner Black, Highland Park 12 yr, Cherry Crystal lite, or Negra Modelo.


----------



## TDockUSC

Scotch is my favorite.


----------



## victorf55

I like to have mine with a Texas beer. Rahrs Winter Warmer or rahrs Iron thistle. One is a schotish dark ale and the other is english dark ale. both are a malty beer. Delicious with A.fuente, padron, My father and many more....


----------



## Reverie Forest

If it's beer, Guinness.
Glenfiddich lately, though.


----------



## ramanujan

Single Malt Whisky or Cappucino. Depends on the time of the day.


----------



## s_catz

A pint of Guiness.


----------



## ave

Port, scotch overpowers the flavours of cigars, but I still like scotch too much so I sometimes take it over port...


----------



## str8dog

Dark roast coffee, dark beer like Hockley Valley Stout (pours like liquid midnight)or Guinness, port, and Single Malt Scotches.


----------



## HectorL

i mostly drink cold water with my cigars or a cognac or brandy on occasion...


----------



## essjayessone

Depends on the cigar, and what I want out of the cigar. If I want to enhance the smokiness and any kind of earthy or woody flavors, generally scotch. If I want to get more of the florals or sweeter flavors out, then brandy/cognac. For chocolate and coffee flavors, a black russian.

I think pairing cigars with liquors is as much of an adventure as pairing food and wine!


----------



## BHK54

Mostly a pint of cold Guiness or a good red wine ...


----------



## primetime76

Crown Black lately...


----------



## Mr_mich

Last couple cigars have been with Johnny Walker Black.

Ussually stick to single malts, but i like JW black.


----------



## buddyfrench

I really like the taste of Killians red , but I like whiskey too. My thoughts are, it doesn't have to be expensive or exclusive to be good. If it is good, it stands on its own. I like wheat beer with my cigars. Mixed whiskey occasionally also.


----------



## Desertlifter

Depends on the weather (really!), the stick, and my mood. Some favorites:

Manhattans (love 'em)

Port

Guiness

Appleton Rum, squeeze of lime, and ice.

G&T

Single malts - Macallan, Laphroaig......and Loch Dhu (believe it or not) are favorites - try and find Loch Dhu if you're brave enough - I dare ya. Though Loch Dhu isn't a regular by any means, on account of its rarity.


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Coffee 90% of the time. I have been known also to drink Yerba mate with my cigars. If it's beer then I like to drink a pilsner (San Miguel pale pilsener from the Philippines) or dark beers like stouts and porters (my favorite being Rahr Ugly Pug). I also occasionally drink Dalwhinnie, Cragganmore, or Auchentoshan single malt scotches; Woodford Reserve bourbon; Or Zaya rum. If I drink wine with my cigar then it is always Sauternes or locally made sherry/Madeira from Texas.


----------



## mikemets

Water or coffee.


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Suzza said:


> Dr. Pepper. Best soda on the planet and amazing with cigars.


Don't really care for the generic Dr. Pepper much myself cause I am a Mexican coke man myself. But we get the Dublin Dr Pepper around where I live in the glass bottles and they are fantastic. It is the original made with pure cane sugar and is world apart from the other stuff.


----------



## David_ESM

amsgpwarrior said:


> I am a Mexican coke man myself.


You have to watch out for that now. Some of the Mexican Coke is now being made with corn syrup just like the rest of it.

If you don't live in a southern state, just watch out for Kosher Coke. It is released once a year nation wide and is made with actual sugar.


----------



## hxcmassacre

homebrew


----------



## Fatboy501

I almost always enjoy my cigar with either a Bud Light, or my favorite concoction, Crown Royal Black and Coca Cola. I'm a newbie to the cigar world, and those are my favorite drinks... any suggestions on sticks to match? I stick with Macanudo Cafe because of the mildness, but I'd like to branch out....


----------



## monktu

A good straight up single malt Irish or scotch whisky- A good Kentucky bourbon like Bulleit or Makers Mark works well also. Other times a good cup of Joe works perfectly!:tea:


----------



## Dizzy

All in all, I am a scotch man. I would have to say my favorite drink with a good stogie is Highland Park Scotch, specifically the 18 year old single malt. 

Although, if anyone has had a true Haitian rum (i.e. made from pure sugar cane), and mix it with a little coke, again made with real sugar, that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## horseshoe

Although I have yet to try an awful lot of different cigars yet, I've found that Jack 'n ice goes with everything so far. 

By far my favorite.


----------



## mturnmm

horseshoe said:


> Although I have yet to try an awful lot of different cigars yet, I've found that Jack 'n ice goes with everything so far.
> 
> By far my favorite.


Gentleman Jack Ice & an Old Henry...was awesome! Especially after a really confusing day at work!


----------



## mturnmm

amsgpwarrior said:


> Don't really care for the generic Dr. Pepper much myself cause I am a Mexican coke man myself. But we get the Dublin Dr Pepper around where I live in the glass bottles and they are fantastic. It is the original made with pure cane sugar and is world apart from the other stuff.


 Dublin Dr.Pepper!!! It is the bomb, we get on longharley Rides to Blanco TX...go to Liz on the square....she attends Sturgis every year...always has great deals on leather...sorry off subject...but whne you mention Dublin Dr. Pepper I always think of Blanco TX!! Any good stick would go great with a Dublin!!


----------



## avitti

espresso,johnnie blackand sometimes a nice wine


----------



## 2tee

Beer guy here, usually Stella or Chimay


----------



## Zogg

slight necro..

you tryin to trick me!

NEVAR! ILL TELL NO ONE *pukes blood*


----------



## enigma

Desertlifter said:


> Depends on the weather (really!), the stick, and my mood. Some favorites:
> 
> Manhattans (love 'em)
> 
> Port
> 
> Guiness
> 
> Appleton Rum, squeeze of lime, and ice.
> 
> G&T
> 
> Single malts - Macallan, Laphroaig......and Loch Dhu (believe it or not) are favorites - try and find Loch Dhu if you're brave enough - I dare ya. Though Loch Dhu isn't a regular by any means, on account of its rarity.


Much like Brian depends on all of the things he mentioned for me as well. We seem to have a lot of the same taste in beverages too!

La Fin Du Monde (awesome beer! Highly recommend it)
Tripel Karmeliet (another amazing beer)
Guiness (MMMMM)
G&T (Outside on a nice day so refreshing)
Carib (Beer) with a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 DELICIOUS! 
Tried the RyJ Cedros de Lux No. 2 with some Laphroaig at a buddies place also quite a combination. 
Water


----------



## msimp304

Coffee during the day, coke or beer in the evening, preferably chimay blue.


----------



## enigma

Had this on Sunday


----------



## bnbtobacco

I'm drinking Corona


----------



## bombman0513

depends on what im smoking. I usually go for a nice single malt scotch or bourbon. my usual go to is a Buffalo Trace Kentucky straight bourbon. But on occasion I will break into my Glenfarclas or Ardbeg Single malt bottle. These are 25 and 40 years old respectively. VERY smooth and very flavorful. I prefer any bourbon or scotch with a anis, vanilla caramel flavor. They totally add to the flavor of the cigar but also do not detract from the smoke. I have even dabbled in schnapps and flavored Sake. I also like a few Lagers and Ales. Whatever I think will taste good with a smoke. The possibilities are endless. Once in a while I will go for a Root Beer or Grape soda..and of course the old standby of Coffee, sometimes with a little shot of Bailey's or Amaretto or even a little Disarono.


----------



## rollinnmy50

Either ice coffee, or nice cold rip-it


----------



## gosh

Completely (well, almost completely) dependent on what I'm smoking, or I will pick out a cigar to match what I'm already drinking:

Full - Vodka Martini, Coffee, Cola, Lagers
Medium - Rum, Tea, Water... Lagers
Mild - Energy Drinks, Fruit Juice, Bay Breezes..... and Lagers...... of course.

I'd love to enjoy a nice wine with a cigar, but that's a one-way trip to splitting-headache-town for me, and it's a real short ride.


----------



## Ehlonya

Recently, my favorites has been bourbons more than the single malts (Mac 18, Mac Estate Reserve, Aberlour A'bunadh) nowaday's, list of bourbons i sip on a regualr basis when smoking my stogies.
George T. Stagg 2010 and 2011
Parker's Heritage 27 year old
Pappy Van Winkle 20
Old Rip Van Winkle 10 yr old


----------



## spottedjag

Hennessy (neat) is usually my favorite pairing.

Although, I am sure this one is a weird one, but I find Drambuie (on rocks) often pairs nicely.


----------



## monktu

Lately I've been drinking 100% rye whiskey (neat) with my stogies.


----------



## Slipseal

With Habanos - Blended Scotch (Johnnie Walker Black or Vat 69)
Med-Full NC's - Stone Arrogant Bastard Ale or really any pale ale
Anything else - probably got a Becks in my hand


----------



## Flynhir

With Habanos, Jack Daniels Single Barrel on the rocks or neat
With everything else, Jack "Gentlemen Jack" on the rocks or Jack and Coke
I've found a spot for Jameson 12 year old on the rocks for an after dinner drink with a smoke. Has a nice sweet taste that compliments a medium to full cigar


----------



## Just1ce

I don't drink too many adult beverages as I have never had too much of a taste for them, but I used to drink a nice rum & coke with a cigar. Otherwise I would have a coffee, pepsi, cream soda, or dr pepper. Anymore I mostly just drink water though (trying to keep my calories down :boxing.


----------



## Win

I drink mostly beer when I'm sitting down to relax. Late evening I will go to Knob Creek and I'm about to open a bottle of Makers Mark. A lot of my smoking is done on weekends while driving and for that nothing is better than cold water!

Win


----------



## yellowv

Usually Makers Mark or a nice beer. Something like a Duvel or Orval. I love belgian brews.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Sipping a classic "Perfect Manhattan" (3oz Rye Whiskey, 1/2 oz sweet vermouth, 1/2 oz dry vermouth, 2-3 dashes of bitters & dash of maraschino liqueur). Pairing SUPERBLY with a Fuente Sungrown 858.


----------



## vink

Some 10 years Warre's Otima tawny


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> Sipping a classic "Perfect Manhattan" (3oz Rye Whiskey, 1/2 oz sweet vermouth, 1/2 oz dry vermouth, 2-3 dashes of bitters & dash of maraschino liqueur). Pairing SUPERBLY with a Fuente Sungrown 858.


Blake!! You're alive!


----------



## Animal

These days I've started pairing based on the flavor profile of the cigar. For something full-flavored, I like a hoppy, strong IPA like Stone Ruination, or a Dr. Pepper if alcohol isn't appropriate at the time. The medium bodied smokes go well with a Glenfiddich 12 or a cheap cognac mixed with ginger ale, and a cup of Kona coffee is always my non-alcoholic choice. Can't speak too much for milder cigars, but my wife likes Budweiser with her CAO Cherrybombs.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Hey Kipp!!

Yeah, it's been a while. I've been bogged down with a graduate MBA program for months now. I'm still on here from time to time. 

It's great to be back!

B.


----------



## bob-o

:thumb:Crown Royal on the rocks.


----------



## rocketmann82

Jack n Coke
Wild Turkey n Coke
Woodford Reserve with one cube of ice please!!
Sweet Tea
Coffee
Beer


----------



## TheTomcat

bacardi and coke right now with an AF Anejo. Good combo.


----------



## mikel1128

Either beer or Crown and coke.


----------



## abhoe

Macallan 10 Yr. Fine Oak or water.


----------



## bazookajoe8

at work - regular coke
at home - hennessey or scotch


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Unfortunately, over the last few years, I have been struggling with alcoholism. I was doing really well until my grandfather died, and I went on a binge that nullified 6 months of sobriety, but now I am back on the wagon and have been going strong for 2 months.

With that said, good strong coffee, black.


----------



## houncer

Stay strong Russ!!!!

Coffee or whatever beer I happen to have in the fridge - usually a Molson product.


----------



## tatubom1

Bushmills 12 year single malt Irish whiskey

-OR-

Glenfiddich 15 year old single malt Scotch


----------



## cavscout98

A good bourbon or scotch.


----------



## Jordan23

Paul Masson
Gin and juice
Pinnacle Vodka and Grapefruit juice
multiple beers
coffee


----------



## smokin3000gt

My daily driver is rum and coke, but a good red wine or beer will work for me as well. Although lately I've been having my fun with a nice stick and scotch.


----------



## kdmckin

Crown, or Forty Creek has been my go to drink as of late.


----------



## smartkid

Depends on the strength of the stick i am smoking, i will prefer something sweet like a classic Coke when smoking sticks like the Opus X. When smoking milder sticks, i will frequently pair it with cognac , specifically the Cordon Bleu.


----------



## Gatorfan

Scotch, Pendletons, beer or coffee


----------



## jminsi

Scotch, Irish whiskey, coffee, red wine, and beer. I've mainly been having beer lately since it's been so hot outside and I need something to cool me off.


----------



## Greg9062

Knob Creek, love it!!


----------



## jakecartier3

Makers Mark! And sometimes a nice bottle of merlot or good beers.


----------



## bcwv

Love a good coffee with any cigar


----------



## Robert G

Bourbon or cognac goes quite nice. Scotch is just too complex to get right on a regular basis.


----------



## wihong

Whiskey, rum or tea for me


----------



## Madlying

Coke, water, sometimes a nice whiskey.


----------



## Birkdale

Could someone recommend a good cognac and bourbon/scotch to have on hand to pair with cigars? I'm looking for something that would be good for medium to full bodied cigars. Tongitht I'll be trying out the Oliveros Sun Grown Robusto that's been in the humi for ~2 months.

(Has anyone tried coffee & liqueur with their cigars, and if so, which liqueur?)


----------



## SilverStreak

Usually coffee or water, but when the mood strikes, I'll have either and old fashioned or bulleit


----------



## kamikaze

Depends on the time - either espresso or an Islay single malt.


----------



## Fraze

Most of the time - Water
Sometimes - Pepsi
Sometimes - Glass of Ricard/Water/Ice


----------



## Smitty2430

Jim Beam Red Stag is my drink of choice, but most Octoberfest beers are also great this time of year.


----------



## SilverStreak

Single malt neat or a manhattan


----------



## Kevin Keith

Right now, Miller High Life, but with a pipe!


----------



## leatherman

Zacapa 23 80% of the time, sometimes bourbon, occasionally scotch


----------



## huskers

I had a Moose Drool with a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. They went very well together.


----------



## yvettezm

Hey guys! I enjoy a nice, peaty, Talisker & sour on ice with chocolate covered raisins! It's a crazy good combination.... :wink:


----------



## LutherB55

If I'm drinking beer - Sam Adams Oktoberfest, Fat Tire or similar.
If I'm drinking liquor - Ron Zacapa 23 year old is the pick.


----------



## mikeyb8822

i just started getting into cigars so I am still experimenting but so far i drink either shiner, fat tire, or sam adams ocktoberfest with my cigars. I have heard a lot of people drink scotch. I have never really gotten into scotch but Im sure when I tried it it wasn't a particularly high end scotch. I think it was johnnie walker red or black, don't even remember it was so long ago. Anyone have a recommendation on scotch?


----------



## JeepGuy

I'm new to cigars so still experimenting with drink pairing as well, but so far I've stuck with whiskey, an IPA, or a Belgian Triple/Quadrupel.


----------



## Dazz

Rum over ice with a dash of lime cordial, Rum and Cola, Cognac, coffee or strong tea like Assam Bold or russian caravan tea.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## Gatorfan

Scotch neat, dark beer or coffee if in the morning


----------



## mcwilcr

Scotch rocks, bourbon rocks, dark beer, water.


----------



## MadMatt

Whiskey & Coke, Tom Collins, frozen coke (20 oz in the freezer for a 1/2 hour) or good ole water.


----------



## cuban- crafted

Whiskey, scotch, Red wine, beer, or water


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Beer, Wine, Whiskey, Coffee, Water and my favorite Porto especially after dinner, full bodied and a richly flavored wine... pairs well with most med to full body sticks


----------



## pyrodrummer

Shinerbock, Single malt scotch, or a bottle of whatever dry red I have in the "cellar"


----------



## dj1340

rosayspecial said:


> Hennessy XO or Paradis. Goes perfect with a cigar
> 
> I sell random liquor if anyone is interested. My usual stock is Cristal Rose, Cristal Brut, Hennessy XO, Hennessy Paradis, Dom Perignon, Perrier Jouet, Patron Platinum, just to name a few. I sell for way below retail. send me a pm for details


If you are a vendor and wish to sell, then please post your offerings in "Retailer/For Profit Sales Forum".

Also you will have access to PM's after 5 days and 10 posts'


----------



## Jasonx250z

Hum currently I'm try buffalo trace which is reasonable priced and well worth the try I very we'll educated in scotch bourbon and rye whiskies so they r my go to beverages lol anyone have question I'm more the happy to share my knowledge of wiskey ask away


----------



## UBAH

Pretty sure I have a sweet tooth, my favorite drink is a Cororado Bulldog ( AKA Cororado Mother F%&#er or just Colorado ) with just a dash of cream to lighten her up, Ahhhhhh, Enjoy 




Be careful it taste just like Candy :madgrin:


----------



## bluesman.54

Cognac, Templeton Rye, Gentleman Jack, IPA's and micro beers. Depends on the cigar, but finding the right combination is an awesome journey!


----------



## Jasonx250z

I can help u with that I'm try ardbeg 10 or McAllan. 12 I would say the 18yr but that's a bit pricey


----------



## mellow625

Typically scotch, whatever I have open at the moment--lately one ofamong Dalwhinnie, Oban, Highland Park, or Clynelish.


----------



## Jasonx250z

mellow625 said:


> Typically scotch, whatever I have open at the moment--lately one ofamong Dalwhinnie, Oban, Highland Park, or Clynelish.


 Nice I have bottal amrut fusion black bull laphroig 10 cask strength a maccallan cask strength and ardbeg 10 open wat year clynelish iv Hurd it's very good but I I can't get it where I am so i special order it so wat are ur opinions on the flavors


----------



## mellow625

Jasonx250z said:


> Nice I have bottal amrut fusion black bull laphroig 10 cask strength a maccallan cask strength and ardbeg 10 open wat year clynelish iv Hurd it's very good but I I can't get it where I am so i special order it so wat are ur opinions on the flavors


The 14 -- it's really smooth, with a hint of sea air/salt.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Is it a islay whiskey


----------



## mellow625

Jasonx250z said:


> Is it a islay whiskey


Highlands, I think


----------



## Jasonx250z

Ah okay


----------



## madbricky

I'm not a drinker but I love my coffee and tea. I can pretty much match any cigar with your hearts desire. Right now I find Louisiana iced tea perfect with aged tobacco profiles like my VS series 55 and the Perdomo lot 23. Hot tea would be Celestial Seasonings cinnamon Apple spice. Coffee would be Dunkin Donuts grind double and drip it. I'm such a mad drinker! Lol


----------



## Heath

I know this might sound wierd but in the hot summer time I drink gin and tonic with my cigar as
the weather cools down ill do ales, lager or whiskey my favorite being jack and ginger. If its morning try chicory coffee its a little
different but good and sometimes ill do 50 50 chicory with regular folgers. I like try different things when ever posdible


----------



## craftbeerfan

I never fail to grab my whiskeys from CraftBeerKings online. I can't get enough of whiskeys all year round no matter what season it is. And I think they come great with any food or snacks.


----------



## TorchandCutter

I enjoy a nice smooth bourbon like Eagle Rare 10yr or Michter's Sour Mash(ok not technically Bourbon but drinks like one lol). I also enjoy a nice"bourbonesque" Rye like Whistlepig 11yr or an aged rum like Zacapa


----------



## TorchandCutter

craftbeerfan said:


> I never fail to grab my whiskeys from CraftBeerKings online. I can't get enough of whiskeys all year round no matter what season it is. And I think they come great with any food or snacks.


Do they happen to have any of the rare stuff like BTAC or Pappy?


----------



## TorchandCutter

madbricky said:


> I'm not a drinker but I love my coffee and tea. I can pretty much match any cigar with your hearts desire. Right now I find Louisiana iced tea perfect with aged tobacco profiles like my VS series 55 and the Perdomo lot 23. Hot tea would be Celestial Seasonings cinnamon Apple spice. Coffee would be Dunkin Donuts grind double and drip it. I'm such a mad drinker! Lol


Madbricky, what is a Louisiana Iced Tea? I will be in New Orleans in a couple months, is that something I should keep an eye out for? 
If I can't have a drink(I work midnight, so unless I'm off) I too enjoy pairing my cigar with coffee, a nice espresso to be specific. Only problem is that I drink the espresso so fast that the "pairing" doesn't last too long lol. I kind of stick to what I refer to as coffee cigars in that case. Those would be cigars that only have a burn time of 25-45min


----------



## madbricky

The traditional sweet tea of the south aka orange and pekoe cut black tea steeped boiling and served on ice with lots of sweet!
Try your espresso Americano style to get some time out of it. 3 shots and 12 to 16 oz of water blown right of the machine boiler.


TorchandCutter said:


> Madbricky, what is a Louisiana Iced Tea? I will be in New Orleans in a couple months, is that something I should keep an eye out for?
> If I can't have a drink(I work midnight, so unless I'm off) I too enjoy pairing my cigar with coffee, a nice espresso to be specific. Only problem is that I drink the espresso so fast that the "pairing" doesn't last too long lol. I kind of stick to what I refer to as coffee cigars in that case. Those would be cigars that only have a burn time of 25-45min


----------



## TorchandCutter

madbricky said:


> The traditional sweet tea of the south aka orange and pekoe cut black tea steeped boiling and served on ice with lots of sweet!
> Try your espresso Americano style to get some time out of it. 3 shots and 12 to 16 oz of water blown right of the machine boiler.


Sounds good to me! The Americano idea is good, I just don't like to dilute it so much, I might be willing to go more like 3 shots espresso to 6oz water, but you're right that should extend it out nicely for my cigars :tea:


----------



## BadBeerBreath

I know you guys a have a few Tim Horton's down there in a few states, up here they're in almost every neighborhood. They sell what we call an ice capp....supposedly an iced cappucino, but it's more like a sweet, coffee flavored slurpee. It really is my favorite drink with a stick, obviously better on hot summer days.


----------



## bluesman.54

I prefer Bourbon. single-malt Scotch or a good Rye whiskey this time of year. It warms my bones being from Ft Laud and now living in Iowa. Life is Good!


----------



## GreenSkyy

I used to really enjoy a good whisky, but a little over indulgence a few years back ruined that for me. :noidea: Don't really drink liquor anymore. 

Now I just stick to a good dark beer. Newcastle and Guinness are my current go to drinks with a stick.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ah-- the dreaded over indulgence. Thankfully I was blues musician for 25 years before my present occupation. That prevents me from the dreadful ordeal of grief over indulgence. 

In moderation -- it is a wonderful thing to consume with the proper cigar. Still a good beer is also enjoyable with a good cigar. A true delight to be sure. Enjoy what suits you best Brother!


----------



## crazyups

Usually during the day I drink San Pellegrino water because it cleanses the palate, or Evian water if I want a soothing liquid because Evian is very soft. In the evening I am more likely to have alcohol. Bourbon on the rocks(Bulleit), or a dark ale.


----------



## Tgs679

Usually a good coffee. but sometimes a finger of 151 Lemon Hart Demerara Rum.


----------



## Luke.Sodergren

Beer and Whiskey is always a fitting choice, especially some gritty bourbon like Buffalo Trace. However my new favorite drink was made up by a friend of mine and its awesome for smoking with:

Jack Daniels and Coca-Cola with a splash of Amaretto and two cherries. Delightfully tasty and the caffeine from the coke cuts down on the effects and "buzz" of the nicotine. Fantastic!


----------



## Reggie

During the day - love me a dr pepper. After hours - any scotch. Hard to beat Johnnie Walker Black with a nice cigar.


----------



## Sp33d3y

Apple Bourbon Crush. I made a new thread with what it is and a recipe for it (didn't want to crowd or jack someone else's thread)


----------



## Fid

This time of year it's an ice cold Rolling Rock or a glass of iced tea.


----------



## bluesman.54

During the day --water. At night either whiskey -- neat -- or a craft or home brewed beer. At the moment it is a Pinolero by AJ Fernandez and Gentleman Jack. Life is Good.


----------



## Darkavenger

Usually i drink water. Sometimes I'll have coffee or alcohol (rum, stout, etc)


----------



## Eureka

Rum in an Old Fashioned Glass, on the rocks with the Cuban. 
Scotch too, neat or with dash of bubbly soda.


----------



## Work4Play

I might be a little crazy but with some of my lighter cigars I started drinking a glass of chardonnay. If you get a bottle with some heavy oak flavor it goes pretty good with a nice stogie.


----------



## D_Tierney

I have noticed that Crown Royal does pretty good with medium bodied cigars.


----------



## gen2mike

I'm not much of a drinker. With maduro wrapped and stronger cigars I will occasionally have some Glenlivet, JW blue, or if I'm feeling frugal some Dewars. Mostly I drink water and nice coffee with my cigars. Pepsi occasionally with full bodied cigars.


----------



## thechasm442

One of the best pairings I have ever had.


----------



## frankD

.


AM sticks - CUBAN coffee

midday sticks - SYFO CLUB SODA

PM sticks - red wine / gin & tonics


frankD


----------



## Amc82

AM coffee. Afternoon single malts

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Busco

Depends on what type of cigar and what time of day. Morning is coffee. Afternoon (or late morning, who the hell am I kidding) I will usually have beer because I find it cleanses the palate better than water. If I'm trying to pay attention to the flavors of the cigar, it will be a light beer. If I'm smoking just to enjoy, could be an IPA or whatever is sounding good at the moment.


----------



## Chewbacca

Busco said:


> Depends on what type of cigar and what time of day. Morning is coffee. Afternoon (or late morning, who the hell am I kidding) I will usually have beer because I find it cleanses the palate better than water. If I'm trying to pay attention to the flavors of the cigar, it will be a light beer. If I'm smoking just to enjoy, could be an IPA or whatever is sounding good at the moment.


Same as that. It depends on the cigar and lots of other stuff. A Coke with a Henri Wintermans tipped after a long hard shift puts my world to right.

On the other hand, a Partagas Robusto with a Talisker for when I escape the ball and chain, or a Bolivar Libertadore with a brandy and port for a midwinter's Monday night sets me up for the week. Heck, it sets me up for the month!


----------



## GrouchoM

Fris blueberry vodka and Milo's famous sweet tea.


----------



## GrouchoM

Epic Peach vodka w cranberry.


----------



## Ak_TK48

I like coffee all times of day, but sometimes I hold back if im trying a certain cigar for the first time because freshly ground espressos from some regions have very distinct tastes that I might mistake for the cigar. I think a regular americano blend from the supermarket would be fine, but im not a fan of flavorless crap coffee. I also just finished a 2001 Taylors port. was a little too sweet for my taste, but great to counterbalance a full cigar.


----------



## casetorres

am coffee and afternoon Henry Weinhard or Main root beer.


----------



## bdeditch

Usually a espresso, haven't drank since the 90, so the coffee is my main drink now.:ss


----------



## GrouchoM

Woodchuck Hard Apple cider "Amber" made from red apples.


----------



## azmadurolover

martinellis apple juice........


----------



## plushterry

I've tried so hard to like scotch/single malt and brandy but I just can't do it. I mostly like to drink either Heineken or a nice Cabernet Sauvignon with my smokes.


----------



## BMWBen

Recently I've been trying a lot of different rums or i'll go with Guinness as I smoke a lot of maduros and find them to pair pretty well


----------



## plushterry

BMWBen said:


> Recently I've been trying a lot of different rums or i'll go with Guinness as I smoke a lot of maduros and find them to pair pretty well


Mmm yes! I could imagine Guinness to work quite nicely


----------



## dgold21

Lately, it's been all about that bourbon, 'bout that bourbon (no water) :vs_music:

Have been trying out a few different bourbons...sometimes in an old fashioned, most of the time not...also aged rum, love the Zacapa 23


----------



## cigaraddict

San pell or bourbon usually, but lately nothing and it's been nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

I'm am all over the place. Red and white wine, martinis, margaritas, craft beer, scotch, bourbon, cognac, soda, water and coffee. They all go great depending on what mood I'm in.


----------



## robitowitz

Depends on the mood -- but it's always between root beer or a bourbon for me

Should probably try to branch out some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidbluelable

Depends on my mood and the stogie but Crown Royal Reserve, Yingling Lager or some sweet tea.


----------



## LB Wallace

Mostly bourbon. Depending on the stick (which I'm learning what pairs with what) I'll do scotch, aged rum, or even Metaxa. I've learned which ones in my lineup go with coffee which generally can only happen on the weekends.


----------



## JimDaGreek

LB Wallace said:


> Mostly bourbon. Depending on the stick (which I'm learning what pairs with what) I'll do scotch, aged rum, or even Metaxa. I've learned which ones in my lineup go with coffee which generally can only happen on the weekends.


Metaxa??? Atta boy!! As a Greek, I approve this message!


----------

